# Cowboy Heros



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

That's great. He would sound better if he were in an acoustic friendly room, but even still, he sounds good and I like the song. I also play the guitar, but am not as good as this man. I noticed this gentleman picks with two fingers. Don't see that much anymore, except on acoustic guitars. By picking with two fingers, it sounds like two guitarists playing.


----------



## Lara

Interesting about the two finger picking 
sounding like 2 guitars playing, oldman. 
Enjoyed listening to the video, meander.

*Willie Nelson: *"My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys" (Antique Pics)






*Same Song, Different Pics *(Vintage Pics)


----------



## Meanderer

Is it just my imagination, or does John Wayne LOOK bigger?


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> Is it just my imagination, or does John Wayne LOOK bigger?


He looks about right to me. His bio says he was 6'4" and 170lbs but he looked like he weighed a little more than that when I watched him (he died in '79). He sure was tall.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> He looks about right to me. His bio says he was 6'4" and 170lbs but he looked like he weighed a little more than that when I watched him (he died in '79). He sure was tall.


What I meant, Lara,  was bigger than the other cowboys.  He has become a Giant in cowboy lore!


----------



## Lara

Ohhhh….sometimes I think my middle name is clueless


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Ohhhh….sometimes I think my middle name is clueless


"Well, don't fret about that, pilgrim"


----------



## RadishRose

There was always something about Wyatt Earp


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> There was always something about Wyatt Earp



....yeah, you only called him "Wyat Twerp" once!


----------



## RadishRose

too funny!


----------



## oldman

Lara said:


> He looks about right to me. His bio says he was 6'4" and 170lbs but he looked like he weighed a little more than that when I watched him (he died in '79). He sure was tall.



I think, (do not know for sure), that he may have weighed 170 lbs. at death. I believe he died from stomach cancer, which is a horrible death. (I had a friend that died from stomach cancer.) He was a pretty big man. I am 6'4" and weigh 215 and am considered thin. When I flew for United, I had to put my seat in the full back position to be able to properly operate the rudder pedals. We had a pilot that was 6'8" and special provisions were made for him.


----------



## Meanderer

*John Wayne: 10 surprising facts*

Oscar-winning actor John Wayne was deeply superstitious, cheated at chess and warned Michael Caine never to wear suede shoes


John Wayne, who died on June 11 1979 aged 72, made 162 feature films, was one of the 20th-century's biggest Hollywood stars. Here are 10 things we learned about the Oscar-winning actor from an impressive biography by Scott Eyman.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/true-grit/john-wayne-trivia-facts/


----------



## Lara

Very interesting oldman and meanderer. 
In high school, my boyfriend, whenever he met a challenge, he would quote a John Wayne movie line and say, "I'm gonna take that hill". 
It always made me giggle.


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]'Gunsmoke' cast members to reunite in Dodge City[/h]_Posted: Aug 14, 2015 8:23 AM EDT__Updated: Aug 14, 2015 8:47 AM EDT_
DODGE CITY, Kan. (AP) - Six decades after "Gunsmoke" debuted on television, several actors who appeared in the show, including Burt Reynolds, are scheduled to reunite in Dodge City.
The Wichita Eagle reports (http://bit.ly/1JWXTW3 ) the actors will attend Wild West Fest on Sept. 25-27. The event is hosted by the Boot Hill Casino & Resort, the Wild West Heritage Foundation and the Roundup Rodeo.
Besides Reynolds, who portrayed blacksmith Quint Asper from 1962 to 1965, also attending are Bruce Boxleitner, Buck Taylor, Jess Walton, Lane Bradbury and Merry Florene.
"Gunsmoke" ran on CBS from 1955 through 1975 and was nominated for more than a dozen Emmys.
Other key actors from the show have died, including James Arness, who starred as Matt Dillon; Amanda Blake, who played Miss Kitty; and Milburn Stone, who was Doc Adams.
Information from: The Wichita (Kan.) Eagle, http://www.kansas.com
_Copyright

 2015 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._



Read more: http://www.kctv5.com/story/29786935/gunsmoke-cast-members-to-reunite-in-dodge-city#ixzz3iudfBcXC


----------



## Meanderer

I was amazed, when I learned that William Conrad played Matt Dillon on the Radio Show!  Howard MacNear (Floyd) played Doc Adams.


----------



## RadishRose

I didn't even know about the radio show!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Here's another Radio episode of Gunsmoke:  "The False Witness"


----------



## Meanderer

.....Who was that masked man?


----------



## Meanderer

*
http://radiothenloneranger.blogspot.com/

John L. Barrett* played The Lone Ranger on test broadcasts of the series in early January 1933, but when the program became part of the regular schedule *Seaton* was cast in the title role. In later years he claimed to have devised the cry "Hi-yo, Silver" because he couldn't whistle for his horse as the script required.
*
The title character was played on the radio show by George Seaton, Earle Graser, *and* Brace Beemer*. *Clayton Moore* acted the Lone Ranger on television, although during a contract dispute, Moore was replaced temporarily by *John Hart*, who wore a different style of mask. 

*On the radio, Tonto was played by*, among others, *John Todd *and *Roland Parker*; and in the television series, by* Jay Silverheels*, who was a Mohawk from the Six Nations Indian Reserve in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## NancyNGA

John Wayne's introduction on the first episode of Gunsmoke, 1955.


----------



## Meanderer

Cool, Nancy!  Yeah, it is rumored that Wayne was offered the role of Matt, but was busy with movies.  They were good friends.    Did you know that Peter Graves from Mission Impossible, was James Arness' Brother?
http://www.biography.com/people/james-arness-9189187


----------



## Meanderer

*"KING OF THE COWBOYS" - REMEMBERING ROY ROGERS*

http://sweetheartsofthewest.blogspot.com/2011/11/king-of-cowboys-remembering-roy-rogers.html





Roy and Dale, remind me that we haven't covered the Cowgirl Heroines!  Let's hear about your favorite cowgirls!


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> ...Let's hear about your favorite cowgirls!


Not exactly a heroine, not exactly in the movies, but a cowgirl?...YES. Age 3.
A favorite?...well no, but does it count if I'm my own fan club?…it's lonely up here at the top lol
I know, I know, my parents used to called me "The Campbell Kid". Photo by a traveling door-to-door photographer in Florida.


----------



## Lara

This one's for Lon :thumbsup:

Jane Fonda:


----------



## NancyNGA

Lara said:


> Not exactly a heroine, not exactly in the movies, but a cowgirl?...YES.
> A favorite?...well no, but does it count if I'm my own fan club?…it's lonely up here at the top lol
> I know, I know, my parents used to called me "The Campbell Kid". Photo by a traveling door-to-door photographer in Florida.



Cute picture Lara!


----------



## Lara

haha thanks nancy


----------



## Meanderer

*Real-Life Cowgirl Hero Annie Oakley*

http://cowboylands.net/blog/2010/08/happy-birthday-to-real-life-cowgirl-hero-annie-oakley/

"Back in the late 1800s, she was hawtness personified–Annie Oakley, sharpshooting superstar, a favorite of Buffalo Bill, Chief Sitting Bull, and European royalty. She was the idol of American youth".

"Phoebe Ann Mosley’s stage name was Annie Oakley, or Miss Oakley, and although inundated with marriage proposals she was happily married to Frank Butler, a fellow sharpshooting star who was man enough to know when he’d met his match. He hung up his holsters to marry her and manage her career, adoring his lady love so much that when she died in 1926 at age 66, he followed her, eighteen days later".










Betty Hutton in Annie get Your Gun, 1950


----------



## Meanderer

Here's another singing "cowboy", from Texas and his pal, Trigger!


----------



## Lara

^That old cowboy looks familiar 

Below is* Lucille Mulhall* (1865-1940). She became the first cowgirl as a teenager, a title given to her by Teddy Roosevelt even though the word "cowgirl" had been used since her birth. Legend has it that Roosevelt told her if she could rope a wolf, he would invite her to his inaugural parade. She did. She earned the title of "Champion Lady Steer Roper of the World", starred in her ranch's wild west show, was married to a cowboy singer briefly in 1908 (Martin Van Bergen).

"Her popularity was due to her skill, the result of perfect timing with her rope, unusual balance on her horse, and her diminutive size and ladylike demeanor. Most important, she was authentic, coming from a genuine ranch background. She was inducted into the Rodeo Hall of Fame in 1975 and National Cowgirl Hall of Fame in 1977."


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Lara, that was very interesting!  Here's a video about Lucille!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

^ What a great video find and Lucille song!

*Kitty Canutt*, stage name *Kitty Wilks* (born *Katherine Derre* 1899-1988), was a professional bronc rider, and the All-Around Champion Cowgirl at the 1916 Pendleton Round-Up in Pendleton, Oregon, for her bucking horse and relay race events. She was known as the *"Diamond Girl" or "Diamond Kitty"* because she had a diamond set in her front tooth. She would occasionally remove and pawn the diamond when she needed contest entry money. 

Kitty, cowgirl from Oregon, wrote a book which was reviewed by a cowgirl in Arizona and a cowgirl in Maine and they all became friends and posed for the colortone photo below (their names are below their pics). The cowboy in the last picture is her husband, Yakima. I can't close up this space between type and photos so scroll down to see all photos.


----------



## Meanderer

Kitty is the only one in the picture, with her mouth closed...maybe the diamond is at the pawn shop? 

*Unknown Cowgirl Jumping A Horse Over A Car*
"Not much is known about this photo. It was taken in 1931 and shows a cowgirl jumping a horse over a convertible car with four men inside. If you look closely, it's a bit amusing: The horse seems to be the only one with a calm expression".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Love these cowgirl posts!

here's my favorite- 
Annie Oakley was a renowned markswoman and star who worked for years with Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Love these cowgirl posts!
> 
> here's my favorite-
> Annie Oakley was a renowned markswoman and star who worked for years with Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show.
> 
> View attachment 20662
> 
> View attachment 20663


She was really something, RR!  Here she is making applesauce the old fashioned way!


----------



## RadishRose

wow! no wonder they called her "Little Sure-Shot"

(she'd never get away with that today)


----------



## NancyNGA

Hope I'm not betraying the sisterhood by posting this, but it is funny.   And the important thing is, she did it!

Only woman steer wrestler, in 1914


----------



## imp

*Two John Wayne Notables*

Having just finished a scene in which Bruce Dern shoots Wayne in the back, Wayne said to Dern, "They're gonna hate you for that!" (meaning the fans. They did. Dern was unpopular after that movie premiered). 

Notable fisticuffs between William Holden and Wayne, Holden played a Doctor, whom Wayne scorned, always calling him "croaker". The ensuing fistfight resulted in Holden beating the hell pout of Wayne!     imp


----------



## Meanderer

I think Holden and Wayne got along off camera.nthego:





Here's a link for the video of Dern shooting Wayne in the back.  Warning: may be shocking to watch!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*Ruth Roach…pro bronc rider and world champion rodeo performer
*Indian photo Ruth is on far left. 
Three GFs photo left Kitty Cannutt (left), Prairie Rose (middle), Ruth Roach (right)


----------



## Meanderer

*Cowboy/girl Heros*

Thanks, Lara!  ...and here I thought R.R. stood for Roy Rodgers...or Radish Rose!  How about Arizona Annie!


----------



## Lara

Good one!…never heard of Arizona Annie.

I'll post a cowboy, but first a little pin-up message from the cowgirls:


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Reggae Cowboy Blues[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Five Cowgirls Who Changed History*
by Karen Braschayko

"At the National Cowgirl Museum and Hall of Fame, you can learn about cowgirls who were famous and those who were not so famous. Even if you know their names, it’s a chance to discover more and see how their story fits into the chronicle of history. 


Here are five cowgirls who captured my imagination and made me want to learn more about the West from a female point of view".
http://www.equitrekking.com/articles/entry/five_cowgirls_who_changed_history/





Annie Oakley in 1922 with a gun Buffalo Bill gave her. From Library of Congress.


----------



## Lara

*Buffalo Bill Cody*

Top photos show Buffalo Bill art by James Bama called "4th of July" 
and Buffalo Bill flanked by Pawnee indians on his right and Lakota on his left. 
Bottom photo is of Buffalo Bill sharpshooting while riding in 1907.


----------



## Meanderer

Great pictures, Lara, the Indian's native costumes are interesting to see in detail!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

How about some "Cowboy Coffee"?


----------



## RadishRose

Great stuff here!  Thanks both Jim & Lara.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Fascinating thread. Like that Cowboy Coffee poetry. And that Last Cowboy song was so good but, sniff, pass the tissues


----------



## Meanderer

*"Annie Laurie" by Cowboy Celtic and Don Edwards*

Here is an all time favorite of mine, that I have posted before.  Go full screen and crank up the volume!


----------



## AZ Jim

I spent 10 years in South Dakota.  Up there they laugh at "drugstore cowboys".  I have two nephews up there.  Both REAL cowboys.  There's a big difference in risk factors between movie cowboys and cowboy who are actual cowboys.....


----------



## Meanderer

AZ Jim said:


> I spent 10 years in South Dakota.  Up there they laugh at "drugstore cowboys".  I have two nephews up there.  Both REAL cowboys.  There's a big difference in risk factors between movie cowboys and cowboy who are actual cowboys.....



*Drugstore Cowboy, by Chris Mortensen*
http://www.broadjam.com/artists/songs.php?artistID=29394&mediaID=414102 (click to play audio)

He met her in a cafe on the highway
Said he'd come in for a bite
It's a long road to Cheyenne
Said he'd followed the rodeo down every byway
And after half a cup he had her in his hand
He told her of the danger and the glory
He related all the same old worn out lies
But he could tell that she was spellbound by his story
'Cause there wasn't any doubt
When he looked into her eyes
And he's a freelance desperado
Stealin' hearts along the way
Headed out to Colorado
Lookin' for some heart to borrow
Another drugstore cowboy, hell to pay
He left her in the morning, cold and crying
Just a crumpled little note,
Sayin' thanks for a good time
She remembered now her mama's words of warning
Beware the drugstore cowboys,
'Cause they ain't worth a dime
And he's a freelance desperado
Stealin' hearts along the way
Headed out to Colorado
Lookin' for some heart to borrow
Another drugstore cowboy, hell to pay
Yeah, there's gonna be hell to pay


----------



## Butterfly

Meanderer said:


>



My favorite Willie Nelson song!


----------



## Meanderer

Roy Rogers Yodels: The Cowboy Night Herd Song


----------



## Meanderer

Duke and his Daughter!




Marisa was born in February 1966, so the clip can be dated back to March or April of that year.

“I love watching that clip. It’s so funny,” said Wayne’s child. “But I did not ever see it until three years ago. That was the first time, when a friend sent it to me. My first reaction was complete shock.

“I know I watched it at least 10 times in a row, and I never could stop crying.”

She was 13 when her Oscar-winning father succumbed to stomach cancer at age 72 on June 11, 1979 — old enough to remember the dad who, according to other actors, often called her “Precious.”
http://lubbockonline.com/entertainm...y-legacy-still-amaze-youngest-daughter-marisa


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

...no hero here!







Sam Bass


"Sam Bass was born in Indiana, it was his native home, 
And at the age of seventeen, young Sam began to roam. 
Sam first came out to Texas a cowboy for to be
 A kinder-hearted fellow you seldom ever see. 


Sam used to deal in race stock, one called the Denton mare; 
He matched her in scrub races and took her to the fair. 
Sam used to coin the money and spent it just as free, 
He always drank good whiskey wherever he might be. 


Sam left the Collins ranch in the merry month of May 
With a herd of Texas cattle the Black Hills for to see,
 Sold out in Custer City and then got on a spree- 
A harder set of cowboys you seldom ever see. 


On their way back to Texas they robbed the U.P. train, 
And then split up in couples and started out again. 
Joe Collins and his partner were overtaken soon, 
With all their hard-earned money they had to meet their doom. 


Sam made it back to Texas all right side up with care; 
Rode into the town of Denton with all his friends to share. 
Sam's life was short in Texas; three robberies did he do: 
He robbed all the passenger, mail, and express cars too. 


Sam had four companions-four bold and daring lads- 
They were Richardson, Jackson, Joe Collins, and Old Dad; 
Four more bold and daring cowboys the rangers never knew, 
They whipped the Texas Rangers and ran the boys in blue. 


Sam had another companion, called Arkansas for short, 
Was shot by a Texas Ranger by the name of Thomas Floyd; 
Oh, Tom is a big six-footer and thinks he's mighty fly, 
But I can tell you his racket-he's a deadbeat on the sly. 


Jim Murphy was arrested and then released on bail 
He jumped his bond at Tyler and then took the train for Terrell; 
But Mayor Jones had posted Jim and that was all a stall, 
'Twas was only a plan to capture Sam before the coming fall. 


Sam met his fate at Round Rock, July the twenty-first, 
They pierced poor Sam with rifle balls and emptied out his purse, 
Poor Sam he is a corpse and six foot under clay, 
And Jackson's in the bushes trying to get away. 


Jim bad borrowed Sam's good gold and didn't want to pay, 
The only shot he saw was to give poor Sam away. 
He sold out Sam and Barnes and left their friends to mourn 
Oh, what a scorching Jim will get when Gabriel blows his horn. 


And so he sold out Sam and Barnes and left their friends to mourn,
 Oh, what a scorching Jim will get when Gabriel blows his horn. Perhaps he's got to heaven, there's none of us can say 
But if I'm right in my surmise he's gone the other way".

Author unknown


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]FRANKIE LAINE - WANTED MAN[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Johnny Cash - Wanted Man - Live at San Quentin[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Garrison Keillor, Tim Russell, Sue Scott and Tom Keith perform "The Lives of the Cowboys" during the May 14, 2011 broadcast of A Prairie Home Companion.


----------



## Lara

*Ronald Reagan*…Cowboy and Commander-in-Chief
Begin watching at the 12:30 minute mark:


----------



## Meanderer

Good ole cowpoke!


----------



## Lara

*"Rawhide"* was Ronald Reagan's code name with the secret service. 
It was mentioned in the Presidential Debate last night which was
held at the Ronald Reagan Library.


----------



## Lara

Reagan on his California Ranch 
jumping his favorite horse:


----------



## Meanderer

Exclusive Video of President Reagan Grooming "El Alamein" and "No Strings"
President Reagan is grooming his horse, El Alamein, and Mrs. Reagan's horse, No Strings. President Reagan rings a bell letting Mrs. Reagan know that they are ready to ride the trails. This video is courtesy of the Reagan Library.


----------



## RadishRose

My all time, very best favorite -


----------



## Meanderer

I liked Sargent Garcia!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> I liked Sargent Garcia!



He was kind of loveable at that!

When I was a kid, I drew a picture of Guy Williams as Zorro, with his horse, (Tornado) and sent it to him, I cannot remember where.

 Some months later it seems, I got a glossy photo in the mail of Mr. Williams as Don Diego with the horse! It was signed,

 "Thanks for writing, best wishes, Guy Williams"........ I almost lost my mind with joy!


----------



## Meanderer

...just call me *Snore-O!*


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Steer[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

^above^  Beautiful horses, beautiful scenery, beautiful music….just beautiful. Good post, meanderer


----------



## Falcon

Meanderer said:


> ...just call me *Snore-O!*
> View attachment 21696


   Jim, That looks like Barney Google.  Is it?


----------



## Meanderer

Falcon said:


> Jim, That looks like Barney Google.  Is it?


Yes it is, John....it's hard to tell, with his _"goo goo googly eyes"_ closed!


----------



## John C

We shouldn't leave out Forest Tucker.  He has been underrated probably because he was never given a role that used his talent.  Also, he's not known for acting on the stage, but in _Music Man _he was sensational and could easily have filled the role played by Preston Foster in the movie.


----------



## NancyNGA

Or Ward Bond on Wagon Train (and a million movies):


----------



## Meanderer

John C said:


> We shouldn't leave out Forest Tucker.  He has been underrated probably because he was never given a role that used his talent.  Also, he's not known for acting on the stage, but in _Music Man _he was sensational and could easily have filled the role played by Preston Foster in the movie.


Here's Forrest Tucker,singing "Old Man Time"!  A song I never heard before!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Or Ward Bond on Wagon Train (and a million movies):


----------



## NancyNGA

That young man in the movie Wagon Master was Ben Johnson.  I believe he was a real cowboy...and stuntman.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> That young man in the movie Wagon Master was Ben Johnson.  I believe he was a real cowboy...and stuntman.


Yep, you're right Nancy!


----------



## John C

NancyNGA said:


> Or Ward Bond on Wagon Train (and a million movies):


Yes, it would be unforgivable to leave Ward Bond out.  Without doubt, one of the best actors ever to play in films and TV.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Suzy Bogguss - I Want To Be A Cowboy's Sweetheart (Live at Farm Aid 1990)


----------



## RadishRose

who is this?


----------



## Meanderer

Why, that's Gabby Hayes!layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Remember this?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Why, that's Gabby Hayes!layful:




"Who do you think YOU are, Paul Revere? ",   rolf


----------



## Meanderer

Oh, yeah....I sorta remember the old ranger.  Here's a training session, with a team of newbies!


----------



## Meanderer

Gene Hartung - Last of the Real Cowboys Oil Painting


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Ed McCurdy - Strawberry Roan (American cowboy song)[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Meanderer said:


> Gene Hartung - Last of the Real Cowboys Oil Painting



What a painting; such detail !  Love it.


----------



## Meanderer

This one has been around!

*On A Cowboy's Tombstone...*

​Here are the Five Rules for Men to Follow for a Happy Life that Russell J. Larsen had inscribed on his headstone in Logan , Utah.


He died not knowing that he would win the 'Coolest Headstone' contest.FIVE RULES FOR MEN TO FOLLOW FOR A HAPPY LIFE:


1. It's important to have a woman who helps at home, cooks from time to time, cleans up, and has a job.


2. It's important to have a woman who can make you laugh.


3. It's important to have a woman who you can trust, and doesn't lie to you.


4. It's important to have a woman who is good in bed, and likes to be with you.


5. It's very, very important that these four women do not know each other or you could end up dead like me.


----------



## RadishRose

That's funny!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

mmmm…NOW we're talkin cowboys! He's my heart throb (virtually that is…he's married). He's young here. I never saw this one. He's even better looking now.


----------



## Lara

MeRRy ChRiStMaS _from the Stetson Mansion_
*A Cowboy Hat Christmas Tree
**
**
**
*


----------



## RadishRose

Cool!


----------



## oldman

Alan Jackson is probably one of the last 'classic style' Country performers. His music reminds me a lot of a cross between George Jones and Conway Twitty, which are really two opposite styles. Living all my life in the east, I don't know much about the life of a cowboy, but most men do enjoy a cowboy movie. My uncle loved cowboy movies and every now and then when one of his cable channels would have a cowboy movie marathon on for a full weekend, he would not leave the house. (True story.) I would have liked to have taken a ride in a stage coach. For some reason, they always fascinated me. I especially liked the dude that rode shotgun and carried the rifle to help guard the people and valuables on-board. Of course, how does one man hold off a gang of thieves, or maybe that was just in the movies. 

I see cowboys as guys that worked on a ranch taking care of the cattle and mending fences. Doing branding, (do they still do that today? doubtful), moving the cattle to the train yards to be shipped to the slaughter house, which again they probably no longer do and of course, sleeping outside at night under the stars. ( A lot of songs written and sung about that.) I would think that a lot of them also moved around a lot, maybe working here and there when they needed to make some money. I am probably way off from my ideas of what cowboys are like or what they do.


----------



## Meanderer

Good post, oldman!  It's hard to separate the myth from the reality of the cowboy....but I guess we don't really have to.


----------



## oldman

Well, after watching the video, maybe my ideas of what cowboys are like today aren't so far-fetched. Still busting broncos, mending fences and driving the herds. All sounds good to me, if you are cut out for that kind of life. Here in the east, most of us are domesticated. By that I mean, we live by the saying, "When wife is happy, Pappy is happy." (Get it?)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

Oh, Man, Roy Rogers, everyone's "All American Cowboy." I remember his TV show on Saturday morning's with Pat Brady and his jeep, "Nellie Belle", Trigger, Bullet and of course, Dale Evans and her horse, Buttercup or something like that. Yeah, I'd watch every Saturday morning to see who he was rescuing on that day. How many Triggers were there? Probably about as many Lassies. Now, if I had to name my favorite TV cowboy show, well, that may be difficult. Just too many really good guys. No bad guys ever got their own show, did they? We did have some bad guys that were actually good guys with their own show, like Paladin. Maybe Rawhide, Wagon Train, Laramie, Bat Masterson, Cheyenne, Gunsmoke, Palladin, Death Valley Days and Wanted: Dead or Alive. Also enjoyed; The Lone Ranger, The Rifleman, Bonanza and to some extent The Big Valley, which was my Mom's favorite because she liked Barbara 'what's her name.' Oh, yeah, can't forget Gene Autry, Hopalong Cassidy and Wild Bill Hickok with Andy Divine. Zorro & Poncho, not so much. 

My dad watched any western cowboy movie or TV show, but I think Gunsmoke was his favorite. Nothing like the old west to stir up good imaginations within us kids. I mean, who didn't get a set of six-shooters for Christmas? We used to sit around and talk about what life would have been like for us if we had lived back then. For me, it would have been, how did they ever get along without electricity and a refrigerator? Today, it would be like, "How did they ever get along without a microwave and a cell phone?" My dad was a man's man. He never showed me that he had any fears. All macho, being career Army. I did see him cry one time and that was when his Dad (our Pappy) died. He died on my Dad's birthday. My dad was pissed and sad all at the same time. Pissed because he died on his birthday and sad because his dad died. 

I can remember when my dad, his brother (my uncle) and I would play old country songs. One day, I was maybe 14 or 15, my dad said he wanted to play "Tumbling Tumbleweeds". My uncle said that he remembered it, but I needed the music to follow after. After we had finished, my uncle said that Roy and his group, The Sons of the Pioneers sounded better. He said Roy had the Sons of the Pioneers and we were the SOB's. Funny, how stuff like comes to mind. My fav cowboy song, "Back In the Saddle Again." Gene Autry. Very easy to play, just 4 chords playing rhythm.


----------



## Meanderer

What great memories, oldman!  Reminded me of the question: "How many Cowboys can you fit on the head of a pin?".  Roy Rodger's real name was Leonard Slye, and he was born in Cincinnati Ohio, in 1911.  His story is amazing!  Here's a tribute to trigger the mount of Roy Rogers sung by Leighton B. Watts.


----------



## oldman

Meanderer:  Obviously you like and know a lot about cowboys, so let me ask this question; Back in the day, mid-late 1800's, did the cowboys really fight the Indians the way it is depicted in the movies? I know some about the fights between the U.S. Calvary and the Indians, but in so many western movies, we see cowboys crossing the plains or the Western states and becoming engaged in fights with the Indians. I guess the most famous attack is when Sitting Bull & Crazy Horse did a number on General Custer and his Army. And of course there was Geronimo and his 'love' for the military. But why the cowboys? Were they looked upon as intruders? Did they rape squaws? Why?


----------



## Meanderer

I never thought about it.  The settlers and the Indians seemed to fight one another, and the Cattleman and the Farmers seemed to be mortal enemies, and I think the lines were blurred enough, that you couldn't always tell who was who.  Then there were the Scouts and the Mexicans, not to mention the Railroads & the Indians.  I'm guessing that rape was common on the frontier, among all parties. Groups then, were not as cut and dry as we like to make them out, today. Someone will have a better answer. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Indian_Wars


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Blue Moon Cowgirls - Happy Birthday[/h]


----------



## Lara

I'm sure, if I met this Cowboy, he'd be my hero


----------



## Meanderer

Tex Ritter talks about politics & cowboy movies.   When Tex ran for governor of Tennessee.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Bluecheese50

I enjoyed watching 'The Lone Ranger' when I was a child.


----------



## Meanderer

The Cowboy isn't speaking to his horse!


----------



## clover

In my tender years as a mere female, if invited to play Cowboys and Indians  I had to suffer the indignities of always being tied up then wait to be gallantly rescued. This left me plenty of time to ponder why those stupid pillocky cowboys always wore those noisy spurs!


----------



## Lara

The Duke on Dean Martin's show with a poignant message (after a few jokes)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Guitarist

One of my cowboy heroes.  I think this is from the XIT Ranch in Texas.


----------



## mattc

can't beat a singin' cowgirl


----------



## NancyNGA

Caption: The youngest (cow) puncher, Lionel Wood, 2 years old, with Guy Weadick, Calgary Stampede. 






Guy Weadick (1885–1953) was best known as the founder of the Calgary Stampede, in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fureverywhere

I dunno..."cowboys" kill Native American's and torture animals? Then again there was a George Strait video back in the day...and you can see how it was romanticized.


----------



## fureverywhere

Really, what I know now...horse take that %&$*%$*%$#& down...


----------



## NancyNGA

fureverywhere said:


> Really, what I know now...horse take that %&$*%$*%$#& down...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

In the early 50's there was a TV show on in the afternoons. Each day they featured a different cowboy. One was Red Rider with Robert Blake as Little Beaver. Another was Sunset Carson. There was a third who I didn't care for as much. Later on in the late 50's early 60's I just loved Dale Robertson who stared in Tales of Wells Fargo. His birthday was four days before mine and I remember sending him a birthday card. lol


----------



## Butterfly

oldman said:


> Oh, Man, Roy Rogers, everyone's "All American Cowboy." I remember his TV show on Saturday morning's with Pat Brady and his jeep, "Nellie Belle", Trigger, Bullet and of course, Dale Evans and her horse, Buttercup or something like that. Yeah, I'd watch every Saturday morning to see who he was rescuing on that day. How many Triggers were there? Probably about as many Lassies. Now, if I had to name my favorite TV cowboy show, well, that may be difficult. Just too many really good guys. No bad guys ever got their own show, did they? We did have some bad guys that were actually good guys with their own show, like Paladin. Maybe Rawhide, Wagon Train, Laramie, Bat Masterson, Cheyenne, Gunsmoke, Palladin, Death Valley Days and Wanted: Dead or Alive. Also enjoyed; The Lone Ranger, The Rifleman, Bonanza and to some extent The Big Valley, which was my Mom's favorite because she liked Barbara 'what's her name.' Oh, yeah, can't forget Gene Autry, Hopalong Cassidy and Wild Bill Hickok with Andy Divine. Zorro & Poncho, not so much.
> 
> My dad watched any western cowboy movie or TV show, but I think Gunsmoke was his favorite. Nothing like the old west to stir up good imaginations within us kids. I mean, who didn't get a set of six-shooters for Christmas? We used to sit around and talk about what life would have been like for us if we had lived back then. For me, it would have been, how did they ever get along without electricity and a refrigerator? Today, it would be like, "How did they ever get along without a microwave and a cell phone?" My dad was a man's man. He never showed me that he had any fears. All macho, being career Army. I did see him cry one time and that was when his Dad (our Pappy) died. He died on my Dad's birthday. My dad was pissed and sad all at the same time. Pissed because he died on his birthday and sad because his dad died.
> 
> I can remember when my dad, his brother (my uncle) and I would play old country songs. One day, I was maybe 14 or 15, my dad said he wanted to play "Tumbling Tumbleweeds". My uncle said that he remembered it, but I needed the music to follow after. After we had finished, my uncle said that Roy and his group, The Sons of the Pioneers sounded better. He said Roy had the Sons of the Pioneers and we were the SOB's. Funny, how stuff like comes to mind. My fav cowboy song, "Back In the Saddle Again." Gene Autry. Very easy to play, just 4 chords playing rhythm.



Gosh, Oldman -- I hadn't thought of all those folks in years!  I remember all of them.  WOW!

What was the name of Palladin's show -- was it Have Gun Will Travel, or something else? 

Remember Lash Larue from the Saturday serials?


----------



## Butterfly

When I was a little girl, my maternal grandma(she was very old) lived back east, and the first time she came to visit us here in New Mexico (early 50s) she was scared to death we'd be attacked by Indians at any moment.  I think she was shocked that we actually had indoor plumbing and electricity and a lawn and cars and everything!


----------



## Meanderer

I always liked Dale Robertson, he died in 2013, at the age of 89.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Who'da thunk it?


----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy Up


----------



## NancyNGA

Ever wonder if cowboys took baths out on the trail? Why, yes they did!  Here's proof.

Cowboys bathing in a pond, Seward County, Kansas, taken sometime between 1891 and 1912 (photo by F. M. Steele)






*Cowboy Bath  *_n. def_. The process of washing one's body to later put on the same clothes again. The washing is usually done quickly and the clothes are usually dirty. Done mostly during traveling because of the lack of one's own commodities.


----------



## Pappy

The new modern Cowboys showdown.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I was feeling a bit down these last few days for one reason or another. I clicked on this thread just to read any new posts. I ended up starting at the beginning. I put my head phones on for a better sound I get when listening to anything on the computer and made a tall glass of iced coffee,sat back and played every single song posted and read everything. I will never,ever get tired of true western music,western culture, poems and stories. Thanks to all who posted here and loved the photo of Dale Robertson who I adored as a teenager. Feeling better now after my caffeine fix and relaxing with the cowboys. They still have a way of making everything right.


----------



## NancyNGA

*Heroes to the cowboys:  The Chuck Wagon Cooks ?

*By the 1870's, dozens of cattle drives were moving millions of cattle from Texas to markets in the midwest. A typical drive of 3,500 head of cattle might require eighteen cowboys. 





The chuck wagon cook was sometimes an aging cowboy hired for his ability to drive a wagon more than his cooking skills. He was in charge of the wagon and everything related to it. The cook was paid more than the other hands because the success of the camp and the drive depended greatly on him and the cook's job was arguably the hardest.


----------



## Meanderer

Another name for the Camp Cook was "Gut Robber" or "Biscuit shooter"!  He would always empty the dirty dishwater under the Chuck Wagon, to flush out the "goldbrickers" who tried stealing a nap!


----------



## NancyNGA

Henry Weinhard's Beer Commercial, "Chuckwagon"


----------



## Phoenix

This is very cute.  It reminds me of the shows Rawhide and Wagon Train.


----------



## Meanderer

James Arness, symbol of power with restraint





James King Aurness, 5/26/1923 - 6/3/2011, best known for portraying Marshal Mat Dillon in Gunsmoke.1955 - 1975 Arness wanted to be a fighter pilot but had poor eyesight, he was also 6 ft. 7in. He was a rifleman in the 3rd Infantry Division. Arness landed on Anzio Beachhead Jan. 22, 1944. Due to his height, was the first ordered off the landing craft to determine the depth of the water, it was up to his waist. He was wounded, that gave him a bad leg. He received the Purple Heart


----------



## Phoenix

I had no idea he was a war hero.


----------



## Ruthanne

Meanderer said:


> James Arness, symbol of power with restraint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James King Aurness, 5/26/1923 - 6/3/2011, best known for portraying Marshal Mat Dillon in Gunsmoke.1955 - 1975 Arness wanted to be a fighter pilot but had poor eyesight, he was also 6 ft. 7in. He was a rifleman in the 3rd Infantry Division. Arness landed on Anzio Beachhead Jan. 22, 1944. Due to his height, was the first ordered off the landing craft to determine the depth of the water, it was up to his waist. He was wounded, that gave him a bad leg. He received the Purple Heart


I love him in Gunsmoke!! I watch it all the time!!  Matt Dillon!


----------



## Meanderer

Jim Arness' Brother, Peter Graves (from Mission Impossible), talks about his Brother, in video.
Arness was raised in Minnesota, badly injured in WWII, excelled as a surfer in California, and then joined a little theater group in Hollywood. That led to his big break in television.


----------



## Meanderer

Westerns have been a staple genre of comic books –with some ups and downs –since almost the beginning of the medium. 


http://westernfictioneers.blogspot.com/2011/04/top-ten-western-comics-and-whole-slew.html


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Oh yeah, the Double R Bar ranch!   Forgot about that.  

I had a set of figurines: Dale & Roy, Buttermilk & Trigger, Pat Buttram & Nellybelle, and Bullet. (A cap pistol, too, but that might have been another cowboy)


----------



## Meanderer

It looks like Dale is in the driver's seat!


----------



## NancyNGA

I really like this picture.  Wyatt Earp at his home in Los Angeles, August 9, 1923, age 75.   Good guy, or bad?


----------



## Meanderer

Early TV was black and white in other ways. He was complex.

"Wyatt Earp was born on March 19, 1848. He is most famous for having survived the Shoot-out at the OK Corral in Tombstone, Arizona in 1881. He worked in the 1870s as a police officer in Wichita and Dodge City, Kansas, where he befriended the gunmen Doc Holliday and Bat Masterson. He later worked as a guard for Wells, Fargo & Company. By 1881 he had moved to Tombstone, Arizona, living as a gambler and a saloon guard. He died on January 13, 1929 in Los Angeles, California".


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Early TV was black and white in other ways. He was complex.



Yes, I gathered such, but haven't read anything substantial about him. Just assumed you might have.


----------



## Meanderer

No, Nancy, I have not read any biographies written about him,but "Wyatt Earp: The Life Behind The Legend", sound promising.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Jim.  The reviews of that book have caught my interest.  I may just get this. See if I can still read. 

Apparently there is another book coming out in November:  *Wyatt Warp's Last Deputy*, by Casey Tefertiller.

B.S. at the O.K. Corral


----------



## Meanderer

I enjoyed seeing your 1923 picture of Wyatt.  The BS@theOK review was very interesting!  Thanks Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

I feel somewhat obligated now to give one warning here about that book, FWIW, before someone spends money on it just because it got good reviews on Amazon.  

 I would not recommend it _UNLESS: _
(1) you've already read enough about Wyatt Earp to know at least the _names_, of all the important characters in his life,...  or 
(2) you can retain names and minute details instantly.  (My memory must be shot, because I struggled with it.  )

Will just leave it at that. 

_A personal note:_ I found the sketchy picture painted of the culture during that time period, particularly in the Southwest, to be very interesting, and something I would like to read more about now.

--------------------

_Edited to add:  

_Re-reading the above, apparently there is a tone of negativity which I didn't mean to convey.  Quite the contrary.   I'm just saying the book was a difficult read _*for me* _because I had never even heard of any of the most prominent characters mentioned. The book is jam packed with facts and names.   I also didn't want to influence anyone's opinion of Wyatt Earp one way or the other by stating mine.


----------



## Meanderer

*Hero Cowboy thwarts bike theft*


----------



## Byrd

Pretty awesome!


----------



## Pappy

The Dodge City band.


----------



## Meanderer

Now that thar's a right nice pitcher, Mattheew!


----------



## Meanderer

Connie Reeves, who was very likely America's oldest cowgirl, died in San Antonio on Aug. 17,2003, 12 days after she was thrown from her horse, Dr Pepper. She was 101.

She was riding her favorite horse, a 28-year-old paint, on the morning of Aug. 5 when Dr Pepper threw her over its head. Her neck was broken, but she was not paralyzed, The Kerrville (Tex.) Daily Times reported. The Associated Press said she died of cardiac arrest.

Meg Clark, owner of Camp Waldemar in the Texas Hill Country, where Mrs. Reeves taught riding for 67 years, said she had been riding more this year than in previous years and was delighted that Dr Pepper remained so spirited.

''That was how she wanted to live her life, and that was how she wanted to end it,'' Ms. Clark said on Wednesday. ''She wanted to be on horseback.''





"Mrs. Reeves's greatest fame came when Justice Sandra Day O'Connor of the United States Supreme Court was inducted into the Cowgirl Hall of Fame in Fort Worth. Reporters could not resist interviewing the hall's oldest member, whom the event's organizers were more than willing to make available.

After all, a quotation from Mrs. Reeves, ''Always saddle your own horse,'' had almost become the hall's motto. Liz Smith began a gossip column by suggesting, ''It's not a bad motto, even if you are just getting into your Mercedes.''


----------



## NancyNGA

Dodge City, Kansas, 1876






So... I had to look up the definition of tonsorial.

_Tonsorial_: a fancy word that describes the work of those who give shaves and haircuts.

Figured it was a doctor's office where they specialized in removing tonsils (while you wait ).


----------



## Meanderer

A Barber saloon in New York, 1876


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Make it so!


----------



## Ina

:rofl: If they had to make a funny he was a great choice.  I would have never dreamed that he could do that with a straight face.  I would have been laughing before the first sentence left my mouth.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's the man from Star Trek, isn't it. I always liked him even though I never watched the show.   He has a good voice! :cool1:


----------



## Meanderer

Yes, that is Patrick Stewart, from Star-trek,The Next Generation.  His singing is Light Years ahead of Bill Shatner's!  A wanna-be cowboy, for sure.


----------



## Meanderer

"Johnny Moon" in "White Comanche"....lost Star Trek episode?








"So, in this movie, Captain Kirk of the starship Enterprise has beamed down to a planet that seems to be a carbon-copy of 1870s Arizona Territory. Eschewing this pale yellow command officer's uniform, he has donned local clothes (made in the ship's replicator, of course) as not to draw attention to himself (must protect the Prime Directive and all). He's taken the name "Johnny Moon" as his cover (get it, "moon"="outer space"="Federation Star Fleet officer"?) and is passing himself off as a wandering do-gooder cowboy of sorts".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Bobby Kerr's Cowboy Heroes at Museum of Lone Pine Film History


----------



## NancyNGA

Quiz: Can anyone name this TV cowboy?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Quiz: Can anyone name this TV cowboy?


Clayton Moore?.....unmasked!


----------



## NancyNGA

Do you have an eagle eye, Meanderer?    Yes!  

Hi ho!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Do you have an eagle eye, Meanderer?    Yes!
> 
> Hi ho!


Just a guess.  He did occasionally play a character, minus the mask, and the eyes were never hidden.


----------



## Pappy

They start them young in Texas.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Time out.   Time up.  Everyone put away their Kleenexes and hankies and say goodbye to Old Paint.   Time for another cartoon. layful:


 
This cartoon reminded me of Smiley Burnette. 



_It's My Lazy Day _- Smiley Burnette  (introduced by Tex Ritter, on the TV show _Ranch Party_, I believe).  Love it!


----------



## Meanderer

"Debuted in 2002, Ranger Rick's alter-ego "Shortcut Curly" has been entertaining kids and adults at county fairs, festivals and western events across the country. Kids flock to him to be roped. Wisconsins' tallest cowboy, Shortcut is 8 feet tall and can spin a forty foot lasso! He is always a big hit introducing our children's performances or strolling the grounds at a festival".

 "Shortcut" won't divulge the secret of his stilt construction, but everyone who sees him is amazed at the natural way he walks and how he can stand on his toes, dance a polka, and do rope-tricks. 
Shortcut loves to appear in parades, with his trusty steed "Timber", his mini-conestoga wagon, and is faithful armadillo "Dillon" following along. Winner of the "Most Original" category in the Edgerton Tobacco Heritage Days Parade, he gets rave reviews everywhere he goes".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

From Midnight Cowboy - Jon Voight 

_Everybody's Talkin' _-  Harry Nilsson


----------



## NancyNGA

Gene Autry and Mary Lee  - _I'm an Old Cowhand_...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Where did the Old Time Radio Western Go?[/h]"Scholars agree that the Western Genre reflects American sensibilities and values. Of course there will always be debate over just what those values and sensibilities are".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Butterfly

Meanderer said:


> *Where did the Old Time Radio Western Go?*
> 
> "Scholars agree that the Western Genre reflects American sensibilities and values. Of course there will always be debate over just what those values and sensibilities are".



Well, one of the things that always happened in early Westerns was that the good guys always won in the end and evil got it's just deserts.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Buffalo Bill reenactor Gunny Jeff, with his mentor, Abraham Lincoln reenactor, John Voehl at the Buffalo Bill Experience show for Roxborough Park Historic Society


----------



## NancyNGA

Buffalo Bill - Real Film Footage, 1908 (silent)


----------



## Meanderer

Buffalo's bill........roaming charges!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Jesse Stahl, first black bronc rider


----------



## Meanderer

It's been said that Alfred La Rue was as smart as a whip!nthego:





Lash La Rue


----------



## Meanderer

They were cut out for each other!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was always a big fan of Sheb Wooley, until he started singing!


----------



## Pappy

A very young John Wayne.


----------



## Meanderer

Bea, I never knew of Sheb, but found this spoof of "I walk The Line" by him.





"This is the B side of Talk Back Blubberin' Lips - Released in 1963 on MGM 13191. Ben Colder was a persona created by Sheb Wooley, Ben Colder was used mainly to record parody songs like this one for example".


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sheb was a regular on Rawhide.  

I always thought his singin' left a lot to be desired, especially his hit song The Purple People Eater!


----------



## Meanderer

I may have seen him on Rawhide!  Here's Clint's attempt at singing!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, watching Clint Eastwood walk through that meadow reminded me of a scene at the end of the movie, _The Shepherd of the Hills_,  John Wayne's first color movie, and one of my oldie favorites. I was always drawn to some of the character actors in westerns, more than the stars---Ward Bond, Ben Johnson, Walter Brennan, Edgar Buchanan, Walter Huston.  So the person I liked best in that movie was Harry Carey Sr.  Most of his movies were B-westerns, overlapping Silents and Talkies.


?
 The theme song was pretty.  Don't want to give away the ending.

 _The Shepherd of the Hills_, 1941 - Trailer





 
Tribute by John Wayne

Full Movie - Part 1 (of 9)


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, watching Clint Eastwood walk through that meadow reminded me of a scene at the end of the movie, _The Shepherd of the Hills_,  John Wayne's first color movie, and one of my oldie favorites. I was always drawn to some of the character actors in westerns, more than the stars---Ward Bond, Ben Johnson, Walter Brennan, Edgar Buchanan, Walter Huston.  So the person I liked best in that movie was Harry Carey Sr.  Most of his movies were B-westerns, overlapping Silents and Talkies.
> 
> View attachment 35172
> ?
> The theme song was pretty.  Don't want to give away the ending.
> 
> _The Shepherd of the Hills_, 1941 - Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute by John Wayne
> 
> Full Movie - Part 1 (of 9)


Thanks, Nancy....I could almost smell the popcorn!


----------



## Meanderer

Nice tribute to Harry, from the Duke, Nancy! Thanks!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Twilight on the Trail _- Nat King Cole 
(tribute to James Arness)






Factoid:_  Twilight on the Trail_ (Sidney D. Mitchell and Louis Alter, 1936) was a great favorite with President Franklin D. Roosevelt; the manuscript and a copy of the Bing Crosby recording can be found in the Roosevelt Memorial Library in Hyde Park, New York. [I prefer a faster tempo, like the Gene Autry or the Johnny Bond version. ]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hauntedtexan

In the early '80's, I lived in Apple Valley, CA working at a construction equipment rental yard. Behind me I heard a familiar voice trying to get my attention, when I turned around, there was my childhood hero, Roy Rogers! His museum was in Victorville and we ended up providing all his needs for there and his ranch in Adelanto. We ended up on a first name basis over the years and I always handed him my cards where he signed "Happy Trails, Roy Rogers and Trigger" that ended up dispensed to my family. I asked him once, Roy, you have Trigger Jr stuffed, Dales horse stuffed and Bullet the dog stuffed over there at the museum.... He interrupted me saying, Ken, I know what you're asking and I sleep with one eye open. Our local car club would build and raffle off hotrods for Roy and Dale's Cooper Home for Abused Kids. They were great, God loving folks who positively touched the lives of all they met. Happens rarely today......sadly.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Out of the blue of the western sky...


----------



## Meanderer

Sky King Goes to Oshkosh


----------



## NancyNGA

Who will be quicker on the draw?


----------



## Meanderer

My money's on Norman Draw-well!


----------



## Meanderer

*Do You remember "Trackdown"?*

​"Robert Culp as Texas Ranger Hoby Gilman on CBS’ "Trackdown" was known as “the method actor cowboy” on “the thinking man’s western.” Conceived by John Robinson as a western version of “Dragnet”, the deadpan Jack Webb cop series to which Robinson was a contributing writer"
.​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Wonder which saddle Gene owned. Some days his voice seemed higher. :wink:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Deleted.


----------



## Meanderer

Hollywood Cowboy Detectives


----------



## NancyNGA

Jack Elam was a cowboy in the movies, but _wasn't_ a hero.  He was usually the bad guy.  Elam played in many movies and made multiple guest star appearances in many popular Western television series in the 1950s and 1960s, including Gunsmoke, The Rifleman, Lawman, Bonanza, Cheyenne, Have Gun Will Travel, Zorro, The Lone Ranger, The Rebel, F Troop and Rawhide.






Jack Elam, David Huddleston, John Wayne and George Plimton play cards in a trailer






Once upon a Fly (from the movie _Once Upon a Time in the West)_


----------



## Meanderer

Jack Elam's Obit, when he died 10/20/2003


----------



## Meanderer

Allan "Rocky" Lane






"Allan "Rocky" Lane (September 22, 1909 – October 27, 1973) was an American studio leading man and the star of many cowboy B-movies in the 1940s and 1950s. He appeared in more than 125 films and TV shows in a career lasting from 1929 to 1966. He is best known for being the voice of the talking horse on the television series Mister Ed, beginning in 1961".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Sorry, Wyatt....


----------



## Meanderer

Rodeo Cowgirls 1920's


----------



## Meanderer

"At the 2010 National Cowboy Poetry Gathering, a performance of "Annie Laurie" by Cowboy Celtic and Don Edwards, blended with Waddie Mitchell's recitiation of the cowboy poem "Bad Half Hour," graced the Elko, Nevada Convention Center auditorium stage".


----------



## Aunt Bea

Baxter Black, a national treasure.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Very interesting glimpse of his ranch!

Here is a glimpse of his mine sweeper turned yacht, the Wild Goose!


----------



## Meanderer

I can just imagine the Duke, as an Admiral in real life!  ...but we would have missed a great Cowboy hero!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

The Nonexistent Cowboy Heroes Of Michael Tunk

"The process of making a collage vary from the theme to the materials used in the work. For years now the existence of new technology and computer programs assist many artists in creating their work, starting from editing a simple image to creating a virtual reality".


"Many of these kids keep on “blending pieces” growing up and turn into imaginative collage artists. One of these cases was artist Michael Tunk who has been exploring and learning the world through creating since he was a kid. The Alameda-based artist creates illusionistic collages out of old magazine photographs and images, and old folklore illustrations".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Came across this link when looking for a cowboy photo.

http://www.lingerandlook.com/Names/Cowboysc.htm


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for that link, Bea, there's some mighty big hats in that bunch!


----------



## hauntedtexan

If anyone has the cash, Roy Rogers and Dale Evans old digs are up for sale in Apple Valley, Ca....
http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...omahawk-Rd_Apple-Valley_CA_92307_M16407-50927


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Judge Roy Bean holding court at the town of Langtry, Texas, 1900.  

Bean is sitting on a barrel holding open his law book.


----------



## Meanderer

Reel Cowboys....


----------



## Meanderer

An American Story: Cowboy Heroes by Larry

"Two of my favorite actors to ever play cowboys: Clint Eastwood and the one and only, John Wayne.


Once I met Eastwood, just briefly, but I never had a chance to meet John Wayne.


There was the time that I flew into John Wayne Airport in Orange County, California, and did something I’ve never done before or since. I asked someone to take a picture of me in front of a statue.


It was the 9 foot bronze of The Duke.


There he is … captured in mid-stride, his left arm bent with his hand near his belt buckle, and his right hand just inches from a six-shooter strapped low on his waist.


That’s an iconic image of John Wayne and for any cowboy".


----------



## Pappy

Most believe this is a picture of Billy.


----------



## Meanderer

Billy the Kid Experts Weigh in on the Croquet Photo





 Guijarro and his wife in the approximate same location as the Billy the Kid photo on the Tunstall ranch.


----------



## SifuPhil

The magazine link is gold - thanks, M!


----------



## Meanderer

Ghost Riders in The Sky, A Tribute "Cowboys of TV & Movies" Johnny Cash


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hoppy's favorite milk from the folks at Dairylea!



'


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy Wedding


----------



## Meanderer

"King of the Plains" postcard, 1898–1924


----------



## Meanderer

TV Westerns: An American Love Affair


----------



## Meanderer

15 Lost Survival Tips From The Cowboys


----------



## Meanderer

Hey Cisco!.....








Duncan Renaldo, The Cisco Kid, at 72 in 1976.


----------



## Meanderer

Lately, I have enjoyed watching Paladin re-runs.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Western - The Rebel Johnny Yuma


----------



## Pappy

Not a hero, but my step-grandfather was a real cowboy in Jackson Hole, WY. He's holding my step-father.


----------



## Meanderer

A Western Airlines pilot leans out to talk to cowboys on the runway in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, circa 1950


----------



## Trade




----------



## Meanderer

Both, great videos.  Thank you, Trade!


----------



## Meanderer

National Cowboy Poetry Gathering: Don Edwards and "Little Joe The Wrangler"




N Howard Thorpe

Little Joe The Wrangler


----------



## Meanderer

It also inspired a parody, Little Joe the Wrangler's Sister Nell, which also entered tradition; Glenn Ohrlin learned it in South Dakota.

Little Joe the Wrangler's Sister Nell


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Bob Livingston 
Real name:Robert Edgar Randall 1904 - 1988


----------



## Aunt Bea

Saturday night!


----------



## Meanderer

The sequel...."Bathing With Horses"!


----------



## Aunt Bea

_A bunch of the boys were whooping it up..._


----------



## Meanderer

Lopez sculptures, paintings introduce the world to cowboy life





Bear Attack


----------



## Meanderer

John Wayne and Oliver Hardy in "The Fighting Kentuckian".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## HiDesertHal

The Duke's real name was Marion Mitchell Morrison.

After he died, the Autopsy showed 40 pounds of impacted feces in his colon.  (Elvis had 50 pounds in his colon.)

He had only one lung.

It is doubtful that at 6' 4" he weighed as little as 170 pounds.

He probably weiged 270 at his death.

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal

Only one Western actor had the Stature, the Authority, the Appearance, the Voice, and the Nobility of a real Western Man, and that was the legendary Randolph Scott!  

HiDesertHal


----------



## Meanderer

Randolph Scott is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Montie Montana was a rodeo cowboy.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_"Broncho Charlie"__ (1850-1955) was the youngest Pony Express rider at age 11. Later, he worked for Buffalo Bill’s Wild West show; fought in WWI at the age of 67; at age 81, delivered letters on horseback from New York City to San Francisco to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the Pony Express; and at age 92, he applied to join the Army for WWII but was turned down. _

_"Pony Express riders were expected to take a loyalty oath that read: _

_'I do hereby swear, before the Great and Living God, that during my engagement, and while an employee of Russell, Majors and Waddell, I will, under no circumstances, use profane language, that I will drink no intoxicating liquors, that I will not quarrel or fight with any other employee of the firm, and that in every respect I will conduct myself honestly, be faithful to my duties, and so direct all my acts as to win the confidence of my employers, so help me God.' _

_Those who broke the rules risked being dismissed without pay, but it appears that few Pony Express employees followed the pledge to the letter. Liquor flowed freely at relief stations, and an eyewitness named Richard Burton reported that he “scarcely ever saw a sober rider.”  _(Uncorroborated, just Richard's say so.  )


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Meanderer

Jeff Bridges, star of "Hell or High Water," explains why he's so good at western movies


----------



## HiDesertHal

Some Cowboys are not very smart...

Back in about 1946, Roy Rogers, Dale Evans and Trigger came to our school to put on a "Dog and Pony" show.

Roy was telling the kids to study their Math assignments, because it was very important for their future.

He said that Trigger also did his math homework, and then asked Trigger to add 2 and 2.

Trigger obediently stroked the ground 4 times, whereupon Roy said: "C'mon, boy...one more!"

HiDesertHal


----------



## debodun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fMN8a3ZRUY


----------



## NancyNGA

Buster Keaton


----------



## Falcon

LOL        Hey Buster,   Get a taller horse.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Range Free Cowboys


----------



## NancyNGA

_Ragtime Cowboy, Joe _- Slim and Byron Whitman 
Roping by Will Rogers


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Never heard that one, Bea!  That was greaaaat! Thanks!


Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## HiDesertHal

How many of those Cowboy actors can you identify? 

I can identify only James Garner.

HDH


----------



## Meanderer

I always liked Jim Garner's sense of humor!


----------



## Meanderer

A Day in the Life of a West Texas Cowboy


----------



## Meanderer

Eric's Heroes: Fred Oldfield, cowboy artist (View Gallery)


----------



## HiDesertHal

James  Arness also played in the 1951 sci-fi thriller "The Thing From Another World".

HDH


----------



## IKE

This only ran for about a year but I recall watching when I was a pup.


----------



## Meanderer

Glenn Strange




Beginning in 1949, he portrayed Butch Cavendish, the villain responsible for killing all of the Texas Rangers except one in the long-running television series The Lone Ranger.

Also remembered for his role as Sam Noonan, the popular bartender on CBS's Gunsmoke television series.


----------



## HiDesertHal

The Autopsy Report stated that Marion Mitchell Morrison (John Wayne) had 40 pounds of impacted fecal matter in his Colon.

Elvis had 60 pounds!

HDH


----------



## Meanderer

Old Timer - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A 'Last Look' at the Old-Time American Cowboy

"When LIFE profiled a cowboy for the Aug. 22, 1949, issue, with photographs by Leonard McCombe, the land on which the cowboy once slept was already dotted with new ranch houses, and office jobs were looking more and more attractive as the post-war economy boomed. "Like the frontiersman and the forty-niner, the traditional cowboy is a peculiarly American type, now following them into an honorable extinction," the story noted. 

"He is being replaced by feebler men, who refuse to work grueling hours, to go wifeless and broke to the end of their days."








"In fact, the story was billed as a "last look" at the "oldtime cowboy."

The man at the center of that tale was Clarence Hailey "C.H." Long, a 20-year Texan veteran of the profession who found freedom in a life of solitude and physical hardship. He personally trained all 13 of the horses he used to do his job, and his home on the range looked "exactly as a moviegover would expect."


"But in that fact, LIFE acknowledged, lay one of the more subtle truths about the past and future of the cowboy lifestyle".


"Even as C.H. Long was a living embodiment of a beloved, but endangered culture, he was already part of a myth forged by Hollywood and dime-store novels, not reality. He knew that the cowboy image that the the world celebrated was sometimes more appealing than even the most rewarding liberties of life on the cattle trail".  

"And on his rare trips into town, he picked up magazines full of Western stories, which he dismissed as "claptrap", but loved nonetheless, "forgetting his adventurous life to search for adventure in lurid accounts of wild affairs that never happened."


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> A 'Last Look' at the Old-Time American Cowboy



Some really great pictures in that article.  Thanks for posting


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Lone Ranger[/h]


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer, that was so touching! How well I remember him and Tonto. My dad and I would watch the show together very often. Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Here's a special request 'Encore' for Happyflowerlady!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

at about 1:34 you'll see "Rusty" at age 73.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Next to Roy Rogers , my favorite singing cowboy and hero, was Rex Allen. I loved the sound of his voice when he sang, and thought that his horse, KoKo was just as magnificent as Roy's famous horse, Trigger. 
My first favorite that Rex sang was called "Streets of Laredo , a sad cowboy song.  The other side of the record was an upbeat song called "Albino Pink-eyed Stallion", and I think I wore out both sides of that record on my little portable phonograph. (One of those that came in kind of a little suitcase box)
Rex Allen also narrated a lot of the older Walt Disney movies and television specials, and did a great job with that,too. 
If we have any tributes to Rex Allen in this thread, I might have missed them; but here is one of my favorites and one that truly shows his voice. 
And thank you for the "encore" song, Meanderer !


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Not a real cowboy, but a real "Singing Cowboy", and one of my most favorite ones, is Don Williams. It is hard to choose which song to share, because I think that I enjoy just about everything that he sings; but this one is definitely right up there at the top of the list. 
When Don was here in Huntsville, my daughter took me to his concert, and he just sat up there on his stool and sang to us for an hour or so, and it was like just sitting around at home and listening to him sing, he is just so laid back. Most of us sang along with Don when he sang our favorites, and he seemed to think that was okay, too. It was one of those special times that will always be in my memories.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Happyflowerlady said:


> Next to Roy Rogers , my favorite singing cowboy and hero, was Rex Allen. I loved the sound of his voice when he sang, and thought that his horse, KoKo was just as magnificent as Roy's famous horse, Trigger.
> 
> If we have any tributes to Rex Allen in this thread, I might have missed them; but here is one of my favorites and one that truly shows his voice.
> And thank you for the "encore" song, Meanderer !


Here's one you missed, HFL. NOTE: This is his Son, Rex Allen Jr.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Could find no information.  Looks like a charity event.


----------



## JaniceM

I never really liked cowboy stuff, but one exception from early childhood was the t.v. show "Have Gun, Will Travel."  Nobody I mentioned this to in recent years thought it was funny-  because of the business card I wanted to name our new cat 'Wire,' thinking the character's name was actually WIRE PALADIN.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Could find no information.  Looks like a charity event.



Looks like the picture is backward! "*Fight Heart Disease*"!


----------



## Meanderer

RICHARD BOONE: AN IMPOSING, INTELLIGENT, BATTLE-SCARRED HOMBRE







Johnny Western & Richard Boone - The Guns Of Rio Muerto


----------



## Meanderer

What's My Line? - Richard Boone; Van Heflin [panel] (Jan 18, 1959)




 *(Richard Boone starts at 17:30)*


----------



## Meanderer

JaniceM said:


> I never really liked cowboy stuff, but one exception from early childhood was the t.v. show "Have Gun, Will Travel."  Nobody I mentioned this to in recent years thought it was funny-  because of the business card I wanted to name our new cat 'Wire,' thinking the character's name was actually WIRE PALADIN.
> View attachment 41684


Very understandable, Janice....our Son thought Boldlygo was the name of a Planet on Star Trek!


----------



## JaniceM

Meanderer said:


> Very understandable, Janice....our Son thought Boldlygo was the name of a Planet on Star Trek!



Yup, little children can come up with some doozies!!!


----------



## Meanderer

"Throughout much of the 20th century, the cowboy and the western lawman were the classic American heroes. The cowboy attire in this photo depicts the life of a cowboy on the Western frontier: Wide-brimmed hat, long-sleeved shirt, bandana, holstered gun, woolies (chaps), boots with spurs, and a lariat". 
Year: 1880


----------



## Pappy

Cowboy ethics.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Big Horn

This isthe best western movie ever made.  It's a morality play.  Tex Ritter, who sang the theme song, was a real western star himself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzGtvnjtGtM


----------



## Happyflowerlady

High Noon was a great movie, and Tex Ritter was one of my favorite singers when I was growing up.  My favorite was his huge hit, Deck of Cards.


----------



## Meanderer

Big Horn said:


> This isthe best western movie ever made.  It's a morality play.  Tex Ritter, who sang the theme song, was a real western star himself.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzGtvnjtGtM



Welcome Big Horn, and thanks for posting here!  I always liked Frankie Lane's version of High Noon, and I guess I forgot that Tex sang it in the Movie.  Here he sings it on the Dick cavett show on August 11, 1970.


----------



## Meanderer

Here is another by Tex Ritter, that is a favorite of mine: "Hillbilly Heaven".


----------



## Meanderer

From Town by Charles Badger Clark


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - Coyotes


----------



## Meanderer

Ridin up the Christmas Trail  Don Edwards


----------



## Meanderer

Grub with beer!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Miles City, Montana


----------



## Meanderer

Miles City, Montana


----------



## Smiling Jane

My favorite cowboy when I was a kid was Red Ryder and Little Beaver. I had a Little Beaver t-shirt that I wore until all that was left was seams and big holes.

Our local Elks club bought an old building that had been a movie theater. On Saturdays they did matinees for us kids, and they were nearly always Westerns.

https://archive.org/details/RedRyderInStagecoachToDenver-AllanrockyLane1946


----------



## Meanderer

Red Rider


----------



## Smiling Jane

Big A** Grin. Never missed an issue of their comic books. Thanks, Meanderer.


----------



## NancyNGA

A more typical saloon (Utah).  Note sawdust floor.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Big Horn

There were some very fancy places.  I linked to an interesting story with a picture.  If after viewing it, you click next, you will get a view if the digs at Judge Roy Bean's saloon.  It looks more like the one in Utah above.  I've been in the Birdcage.  I just wish that I could have been there on opening day, Christmas, 1881.


----------



## Meanderer

Judge Roy Bean died after a night of heavy drinking on March 16th, 1903. He returned from San Antonio at 10 a.m., and he died at 10:03 that night.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Another B-movie cowboy star I loved when I was a kid was Lash Larue. I think his bullwhip fascinated me far more than he did, enough that my parents bought me a small bullwhip for Christmas one year. I got to be pretty good with it.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0479017/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Smiling Jane

Le sigh. I was so sure I was going to grow up and be a cowboy. Our funny dad always told stories about things he did when he was a little girl, so my brother and I both thought we would change. When we laughed about it to our mother at Dad's funeral, she said she didn't realize we were that gullible.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Big Horn

Or have a reliable maid.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Meanderer said:


>



I love it. Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer

Tim McCoy






"At the Double Diamond, foreman Matt Brown found him a string of six horses, one being a “beautiful, blue eyed Appaloosie” compared to the others who “looked like Don Quixote’s rejects.” Brown didn’t inform the new waddie, that cowhands often had a bias against Appys and paints. He told Tim that the Appy was known to break lose in two and if he starts bucking, he’ll keep it up all day, so mount, do it gentle, do it quick and pick his head up firmly.  Brown gave Tim a pat on the back and said “Good luck cowboy!” Tim eventually learned the ways of a cowboy riding his Appaloosa. The horse was an inspiration for a poem that young T.J. McCoy included in a self-published pamphlet of cowboy poems".


Appaloosie


You're the orn-yest, meanest cayuse ever born this side o' hell.
Why there's meanness just a-oozin' through your hide,
     When your temper starts to bubble
     You're a ring-tailed source o' trouble
And you sure can make a boy sit up and ride.


In the chill of early mornin', when we're saddlin' up to go
And I'm trying to make connections with my cack,
     It's a prayerful sort o' minute
     'Cause before I'm halfway in it
You bog down your head and try to break my back.


If I loosen up a minute fer to ease my tired joints
Then you grab your tail and pitch to beat the deuce
     And the cause of this sun fishin'
     Is your ingrown disposition
Oh! you wall-eyed streak o' meanness, Appaloose!


But fer all your darn fool actions, you're the top horse of my string
And I like your grit, you paint-splashed little scamp.
     Why, you'll jolt me till I'm purple
     On the long end of a circle
Then fer cussedness come pitchin' into camp.


When the herd is hard to handle and they're cuttin' forty ways
Then my other knot-head broncs hain't any use
     But let the critters come a-tearin'
     If it's you and me off bearin'
'Cause the cow hain't born can outguess Appaloose!


If the gang rides into dinner with their quirts a-swingin' free
And we race to see who'll be the first into camp
     You sure settle to your knittin'
     When you hear the old boy yippin'
And we quit 'em like a pay-car would a tramp.


When I'm called to join the roundup out across the Big Divide
I'll ride o'er that skyline trail without remorse
     But if spirits have the savvy
     I'll go through St. Peter's cavvy
Till I find my little Appaloosie horse.


Tim McCoy


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

How to Make a Cowboy Costume


----------



## Smiling Jane

I have this clock on my kitchen wall.


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy's Dinnertime


----------



## Smiling Jane

Pappy said:


> View attachment 43552View attachment 43553



I missed out on this cowboy with a whip.

Thanks, Pappy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Kit Carson. Cool picture, but unable to date it.  (Carson preferred to ride a mule.)


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Nancy, that has to be a rare picture of Kit Carson!  I found a photo of "Kit Carson II", his Son wearing a coat, that was identified in other sources as "Dan Taylor" a friend of Carson.  There is also a painting of "Kit Carson III" wearing a coat.  


At the end the mystery was solved and it is Dan Taylor, not Kit Carson II, in the Picture below.






DanTaylor (1910)







A portrait of Kit Carson III (son of Willliam Carson and grandson of Kit Carson) in a coat similar to the “Kit Carson coat”, circa 1927. Note that this coat was actually owned by Tom Tobin, Carson III’s grandfather on his mother’s side. Scan number: 10053237


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Thanks, Nancy, that has to be a rare picture of Kit Carson!


Meanderer, I found that picture months ago, but didn't post it then, and didn't record the source.   Compared it to other photos and it *looked* like Carson, so I went ahead and posted it.

Apparently it is in front of the Saguache Hotel, in Saguache, Colorado, 1924.

Saguache Chamber of Commerce (page down)  

[But I don't understand the "III" after his name. ]


----------



## Big Horn

This is Kit Carson who died in 1868.  It would have been impossible to take the photograph supposedly depicting Carson at that time.  Those were the days of wet plate photography with long exposure times, so long that people always sat for photographs and wore unseen braces to keep them from wiggling.  That's why the subjects always had that very stiff look.







Saguache, pronounced _sa WATCH_, has a small but excellent museum.  The chamber of commerce's website notwithstanding, there's not too terribly much going on there, but it's a good place for a stop.  Folks are certainly friendly.

The town of Bonanza, shown on the chamber's website, no longer exists except for a few scattered homes.  We spent a day poking around mine dumps and generally exploring.

Otto Mears, also pictured on the chamber's website, was an important man in southwestern Colorado.  After being mustered out of the army at the end of the Civil War, he came to southwestern Colorado, a good ways form Saguache, where he went into the toll road building business.  He later switched to building railroads and built four in the area.  He was an investor and promoter of mines,  After the silver crash of '93, he made money in gold.

Josie Crum, no professional writer but chatty and informative, wrote several books about his railroads.  I've linked to the two that I have and heartily recommend.  Josie Crum was a widow of one of the Rio Grande Southern employees.  I've also linked to one of his biographies which I enjoyed.

There are many other books on these subjects.  Colorado history is fascinating as there is so much about both mining and railroads.

https://smile.amazon.com/Rio-Grande...preST=_SX218_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch

https://smile.amazon.com/Three-Litt...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch

https://www.amazon.com/Otto-Mears-P...preST=_SX218_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Big Horn!  It's starting to come together now.   

So the timeline of the old TV show about Kit Carson (Bill Williams) was not consistent with that of the first Kit Carson?   It seemed more recent in time, like contemporary with Wyatt Earp.  Probably the only thing historical about it was the name, Kit Carson.  Ha! 

It has been fun to try and unravel this mystery.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I didn't mean to confuse the waters.... The picture of Kit Carson, with the guy in the Navajo leisure suit, is Kit Carson.  The picture ID'd as Kit Carson II, is really Dan Taylor, a friend of Carson.  The portrait of Kit Carson III is Kit Carson's Grandson (Son of William Carson).  ...clear as mud.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I didn't mean to confuse the waters.... The picture of Kit Carson, with the guy in the Navajo leisure suit, is Kit Carson.  The picture ID'd as Kit Carson II, is really Dan Taylor, a friend of Carson.  The portrait of Kit Carson III is Kit Carson's Grandson (Son of William Carson).  ...clear as mud.


So the picture I posted is the boy in your portrait, all grown up and somewhat old, then (because of the III).  

(OK, I promise to quit this now, before folks start to get annoyed.  )


----------



## Big Horn

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks Big Horn!  It's starting to come together now.
> 
> So the timeline of the old TV show about Kit Carson (Bill Williams) was not consistent with that of the first Kit Carson?   It seemed more recent in time, like contemporary with Wyatt Earp.  Probably the only thing historical about it was the name, Kit Carson.  Ha!
> 
> It has been fun to try and unravel this mystery.


Kit Carson was born in 1809 and died in 1868.    There was no transcontinental railroad at the time of his death.  New Mexico and Colorado hadn't yet become states.  Wyatt Earp was born in 1848 and died in 1929.  He drove a car, used electric lights, and complained about Prohibition.  Doc Holliday was born in 1854 and died of tuberculosis in 1887.  He was a very unhappy man.

Kit Carson's great grandson was arrested for poaching in 1989 in the largest raid ever known to prosecute poachers.  Over a hundred men were arrested.  They had been involved in killing Bald Eagles to sell to Indians who were using them for ceremonial purposes.  Kit Carson would not have been proud of his namesake. 

I think that I remember the television show.  The ubiquitous Colt Single Action Army was Carson's sidearm in the show..  That model was introduced n 1873, five years after his death.


----------



## Meanderer

Dude........









Kit Carson


----------



## Meanderer

Randy Houser - Like a Cowboy


----------



## Meanderer

_*Cowboy Family
*_




Harvey, the horse, Clell the fiddler, Caleb James, STEVE, Cloe Anne, Cassandra and Coleman John Swanson.







Swanson Family_*

*_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great picture but no old west cowboy mom would be smiling if she had to do all of that laundry and scrub all of those kids!


----------



## Meanderer

Old West Family 1900....Mom's the closest to....smiling.


----------



## Aunt Bea

That's more like it!



Meanderer said:


> Old West Family 1900....Mom's the closest to....smiling.


----------



## Pappy

My step grandma and grandpa and my step dad, the baby, in Jackson Hole, WY. A real cowboy for sure.


----------



## Meanderer

Great picture Pappy!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Favorite Cowboy Cooking Tools


----------



## HiDesertHal

Roy's real name was Leonard Slye, but Republic Pictures thought he would be more saleable with a more popular name.  He was also known as "King of the Cowboys".

His burial crypt (along with Dale Evans) and his former home are adjacent to my neighborhood in Apple Valley.

_HiDesertHal_


----------



## Denise1952

A later version of Cowboy Heros, but fell for this one


----------



## HiDesertHal

Meanderer said:


> ....yeah, you only called him "Wyat Twerp" once!



Spike Jones made a comic recording of Western Heroes, and one of the lines in the song went: "Wyatt Earp?  He makes me burp!"

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

_
Here's my Cowboy Hero:
_
If you don't know his name, then you must be from New York City!

He fought with John Wayne in "The Spoilers", which had the longest fight scene ever filmed!

_Hal_


----------



## Denise1952

Randolph Scott, I think??  Sometimes I get him and Gary Cooper mixed up


----------



## Denise1952

another of my faves although I couldn't find a short, clip from a movie of his dern it.  There seems to be a lot of full movies of his on Youtube though :


----------



## Denise1952

James Stewart was a heck of a cowboy hero for me.  One of my fave movies was "Bend of the River" but he had a bunch.  Another was "Firecreek"


----------



## HiDesertHal

Denise1952,

Yes, it would be natural to get Scott and The Coop mixed up; they are both tall and authoritative, like they _should _be the US Marshal!

Hal


----------



## Denise1952

Just one more, sorry, but the memories came pourin in I loved the way Glenn held the reigns when he rode..whoops, got my vids mixed up, I'll fix it..

Jubal ~ Glenn Ford


----------



## Meanderer

Also many Cowgirls!


----------



## Smiling Jane

Keep those cowgirl photos coming, Meanderer.

I'm watching the Lone Ranger right now. Taking a break during the class action lawyer ads. I'm surprised at the video quality of this newly aired Lone Ranger series. They must have done some cleaning up to make them look this good. I also forgot how pretty both TLR and Tonto are. No wonder we liked them so much. Even the horses are pretty.


----------



## Denise1952

I'm with Jane (is that "Calamity Jane" by the way

Here's one of my faves, even blessed to get her outfit for Christmas one year


----------



## Smiling Jane

I loved Annie Oakley. It helped that I was always a dead shot, something that came naturally to me. In high school I belonged to a team and competed in rifles, handguns and bow and arrow. I won lots of trophies and medals.


----------



## RadishRose

That's awesome, Jane. 

Annie Oakley "Lil' Sure-Shot", is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Yes, Glenn Ford can act convincingly in Western films, but he doesn't carry the authority of the bigger men, like Wayne, Scott, Cooper, Mitchum, & others.

He's fine in stories like "Blackboard Jungle" and such.

Hal


----------



## Meanderer

"Back in the late 1800s, she was hawtness personified–Annie Oakley, sharpshooting superstar, a favorite of Buffalo Bill, Chief Sitting Bull, and European royalty. She was the idol of American youth".

Real-Life Cowgirl Hero Annie Oakley


"Phoebe Ann Mosley’s stage name was Annie Oakley, or Miss Oakley, and although inundated with marriage proposals she was happily married to Frank Butler, a fellow sharpshooting star who was man enough to know when he’d met his match. He hung up his holsters to marry her and manage her career, adoring his lady love so much that when she died in 1926 at age 66, he followed her, eighteen days later".


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> "Back in the late 1800s, she was hawtness personified–Annie Oakley, sharpshooting superstar, a favorite of Buffalo Bill, Chief Sitting Bull, and European royalty. She was the idol of American youth".
> 
> Real-Life Cowgirl Hero Annie Oakley
> 
> 
> "Phoebe Ann Mosley’s stage name was Annie Oakley, or Miss Oakley, and although inundated with marriage proposals she was happily married to Frank Butler, a fellow sharpshooting star who was man enough to know when he’d met his match. He hung up his holsters to marry her and manage her career, adoring his lady love so much that when she died in 1926 at age 66, he followed her, eighteen days later".



This was cool for sure meanderer and a great romance story too thanks much


----------



## Denise1952

Smiling Jane said:


> I loved Annie Oakley. It helped that I was always a dead shot, something that came naturally to me. In high school I belonged to a team and competed in rifles, handguns and bow and arrow. I won lots of trophies and medals.



Wow, that's neat Jane!!  I'd love having you in our neighborhood


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Denise1952

here's some non-heros of the Old West

My grand-dad used to tell us when he was born, in Fredonia Kansas, the Dalton gang came by their place.  They treated my great-grandma Docia good, and only asked for fresh horses, and some grub.  I don't know if that's true, but we loved hearing the story.  Fredonia is 50 miles North of Coffeyville, so the story could be true

They look down-right peaceful,


----------



## HiDesertHal

When The Duke died, coroners found 40 pounds of undigested meat in his colon.

His real name was Marion Mitchell Morrison.

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

Meanderer said:


> *Real-Life Cowgirl Hero Annie Oakley*
> 
> http://cowboylands.net/blog/2010/08/happy-birthday-to-real-life-cowgirl-hero-annie-oakley/
> 
> "Back in the late 1800s, she was hawtness personified–Annie Oakley, sharpshooting superstar, a favorite of Buffalo Bill, Chief Sitting Bull, and European royalty. She was the idol of American youth".
> 
> "Phoebe Ann Mosley’s stage name was Annie Oakley, or Miss Oakley, and although inundated with marriage proposals she was happily married to Frank Butler, a fellow sharpshooting star who was man enough to know when he’d met his match. He hung up his holsters to marry her and manage her career, adoring his lady love so much that when she died in 1926 at age 66, he followed her, eighteen days later".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Hutton in Annie get Your Gun, 1950



One of the songs in "Annie Get Your Gun" was "You can't get a Man with  Gun", which includes the line:

"A man never trifles
With girls who carry Rifles,
Oh, you can't get a Man with a Gun!"

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

Meanderer said:


> Yes it is, John....it's hard to tell, with his _"goo goo googly eyes"_ closed!



There are some "junior" seniors on this forum who never heard of Barney Google!

Hal, age 81-1/2.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Lara said:


> Top photos show Buffalo Bill art by James Bama called "4th of July"
> and Buffalo Bill flanked by Pawnee indians on his right and Lakota on his left.
> Bottom photo is of Buffalo Bill sharpshooting while riding in 1907.
> 
> View attachment 20985View attachment 20986View attachment 20987View attachment 20988View attachment 20989



I always referred to Buffalo Bill as "Bison William".

Hal


----------



## JaniceM

HiDesertHal said:


> There are some "junior" seniors on this forum who never heard of Barney Google!
> 
> Hal, age 81-1/2.



Wasn't he in the newspaper comic strip with Snuffy Smiff and Tater?


----------



## Meanderer

JaniceM said:


> Wasn't he in the newspaper comic strip with Snuffy Smiff and Tater?



Yeah, you are right, Janice!  It's not ancient history!layful:


----------



## Meanderer

El Dorado, Robert Mitchum, 1966


----------



## Meanderer

Gregory Peck


----------



## Meanderer

Gabby, Roy, General, Annie & Jane!


----------



## Meanderer

A very young Walter Brennan in "The Cowboy and the Lady" (1936).




Yes-sir!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Very nice, Bea!  Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer

"I Want to be a Real Cowboy Girl"


----------



## Smiling Jane

That's wonderful, Meanderer. I'm still grinning.

Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

"To the uninitiated in the Old West, the ranching business centered on cattle, but in reality, the livestock trade focused on grass and water, so much so that droughts always threatened the success of the Cattle Kingdom". Drought was the deadliest enemy!






Like Charles Goodnight, Henry H. Campbell (seated on bedroll) was a pioneer Texas cattleman who trailed his first herds himself. Seated behind him, wearing a white hat, is one of his investors in the Matador Land Cattle Company, A.M. Britton, at a campsite on the ranch in 1882. When they sold the Panhandle ranch to a British syndicate that year, Campbell stayed on as manager. A drought in 1883 would raise the ire of smaller ranchers nearby whose water supply had been cut off by the Matador Ranch, ensheathed in the newfangled barbed wire. – Courtesy Southwest Collection/Special Collections Library, Texas Tech University, Lubbock, Texas –


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A BUSTED COWBOY’S CHRISTMAS
by D.J. O’Malley 1868-1943




I am a busted cowboy
And I work upon the range,
In summertime I get some work,
But one thing which seems strange,
As soon as fall work’s over
I get it in the neck
I get a Christmas present
Of a neatly written check.

I come to town to rusticate,
I’ve no place else to stay
When winter winds are howling hard
Because I don’t eat hay.
A puncher’s life’s a picnic?
It is one continual joke.
But there’s none more anxious to see spring
Than the cowboy who is broke.

The wages that a cowhand earns
In summer goes like smoke,
And when the snow begins to drift
You bet your neck he’s broke.
You may talk about your holidays,
Your Christmas cheer and joy,
They’re all the same to me, my friend.
Cash gone, I’m a broke cowboy.

My saddle and my gun in soak,
My spurs I’ve long since sold,
My rawhide and my quirt are gone,
My chaps, no. They’re too old.
My outfit’s gone, I can’t e’en bum
A cigarette to smoke.
For no one cares what happens
To a cowboy who is broke.

Just where I’ll eat my dinner
This Christmas, I don’t know,
But you can bet your life I’ll have one
If I get but half a show.
This Christmas holds no charms for me,
On good things I’ll not choke,
Unless I get a big handout
I’m a cowboy who is broke.

…D. J. O’Malley, 1893


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy Bar - New Years Eve (2015) - A Special Couple's First Dance Together

"During our New Years Eve at Jackson Hole’s famous “Cowboy Bar,” Sergeant Benjamin Cooper, who had been on military duty previously, was able to fulfill a wish to have his first dance with his wife, Diana, in her favorite destination town.  The Cowboy Bar dedicated time for "Candy Brooks & Beyond Control" to sing a slow dance song for them.  It was a wonderful moment for all of us to share with them, and we thank Sergeant Cooper for his service to this great nation of ours, and we also thank all of the military families who support our brave and dedicated troops."!


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - I'd Like To Be In Texas


----------



## Meanderer

Sundance Western


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Peter Sellers!....that got the old heart a'pumpin!  Thanks, Rose!_


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy's Prayer  Don Edwards


----------



## Meanderer

Why the Cowboy Sings


----------



## RadishRose

Buffalo Bill with horse Isham ca 1905 colorized....


----------



## Meanderer

a Cowboy Valentine-She Opened My Eyes - - What A Surprise 

Thought I knew
Where this was a goin'
Sure read the signs wrong
She was a showin'

All I could see
Was her *blue eyes* a blinkin'
'Than' I started to fall in love
What was I a thinkin'

*My horse *has never 
Thrown me so hard
I 'spected us to be forever
'Than' she done turned her last card

*Cashed in* stood up and 
Just walked away
Leaving me holding an empty bag
Not knowing what to say

I still have my horse
Of course
But only half less 
Of the mess she left 
Tom J. Mariani


----------



## NancyNGA

_Wah Hoo!_
Bill Boyd's Cowboy Ramblers


----------



## Meanderer

shadow roundup


----------



## RadishRose

Jingles


----------



## Meanderer

"Hey, Wild Bill.......wait for ME"!nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> "Hey, Wild Bill.......wait for ME"!nthego:



I can almost hear him!


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - A Horse Called Music ft. Merle Haggard


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy haircut draws country music stars, others to McAllen barber shop


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## drifter

I'm a fan of the western lore. Been reading paper back westerns since I was twelve years old. All my cowboys have been heroes save a few.


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - The Habit


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Farther Down the Line - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

William S Hart started it all. He had his pinto Fritz, right back in the 1910s, so it’s a long tradition.





They both aged, sadly


----------



## NancyNGA

Not your typical cowboy...


----------



## Meanderer

A Cowboy Like Me


----------



## needshave

Rose,
Very interesting read, I enjoyed that.Thank you for posting. My favorite actor of that series was Ken Curtis, Festus. Unfortunately, I did not see his name or character mentioned in that article or his predecessor "Chester". Perhaps I just Missed it.


----------



## Meanderer

Marty Robbins - Sundown / The Texas Ranger


----------



## Meanderer

Nineteenth-century American folk song "Home on the Range" (lyrics by Dr. Brewster M. Higley, music by Daniel E. Kelley) performed by Jesse Ferguson on guitar. I'm performing the lyrics as originally written in Higley's poem.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Streets of Laredo - Jesse Ferguson


----------



## Meanderer

Ballad of Jesse James


----------



## Radrook

Rifleman, Have Gun will Travel, were two I remember most during my teen years.
Before that there was Roy Rogers and Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## Meanderer

Alfred "Lash" LaRue 




Horse: Black Diamond

Lash LaRue
Actor | The Dark Power

He looked so much like superstar Humphrey Bogart that character actress Sarah Padden asked if the two were related. LaRue said he didn't think so. After a long pause studying the young actor's face, she asked, "Did your mother ever meet Humphrey Bogart?"

Alfred "Lash" LaRue was born in Louisiana (...


----------



## NancyNGA

Looks like Jerry Seinfeld to me.  layful:

_"Is that Lash LaRue? No, it’s Humphrey Bogart getting a few pointers on how to handle a six-gun from real life badman Al Jennings in preparation for Bogie’s role in _
_'Oklahoma Kid' (‘39 WB)."_






http://www.westernclippings.com/treasures/westerntreasures_gallery_62.shtml


----------



## Meanderer

Kramer Marlboro Man


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

_"I'm livin' a dream..." 

_:lol:  Rose, I think that is my favorite commercial ever!   Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Falcon

Sure looks like Cosmo.


----------



## Meanderer

The Lonesome Art of Cowboy Coffee





“Cowboy coffee is to the coffee world what grunge music was to classic rock: they both serve somewhat the same purposes, but one does so while rejecting well-developed systems of process and taste.”






"The cold-water step is where recipes on cowboy coffee can differ. Some call for crushed eggshells, which help the grounds to sink faster to the bottom, and because eggshells are alkaline, they can also reduce the acidity levels. There’s also the sock method: putting your grounds in a sock to act as a filter. Rollins has strict opinions on both of these things. “Who wore the sock before you put it in?” he asks, before adding, “I like my eggs and coffee separate.”


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Tougher Than Leather


----------



## Meanderer

A Tall order!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Toby Keith - Should've Been A Cowboy


----------



## Meanderer

"Don't squat, with your spurs on".   -  Will Rogers


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Clint Walker, Western Star Tall in the Saddle






Theme Song: “Cheyenne, Cheyenne where will you be camping tonight?/ Lonely man, Cheyenne, will your heart stay free and light?”

Clint Walker on his character "Cheyenne Bodie"


----------



## Meanderer

What happened to the cast of "Gunsmoke"?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

10 dandy facts about 'Have Gun - Will Travel'


----------



## Meanderer

Dean Martin & John Wayne on horse


----------



## RadishRose

I liked both of them, but I loved Dean Martin!


----------



## Meanderer

My Rifle, My Pony and Me - Dean Martin


----------



## Meanderer

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Suzy623

If I recall, the man who played "Festus" on Gunsmoke was one of the "Sons of the Pioneers" who sang for Roy Rogers.  It's been several years ago when I was looking for an old movie on YouTube and ran into that info.  There's a shot of him singing "Tumbling Tumble Weeds" on YouTube and he actually was a pretty good singer.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Gary Cooper, The Westerner





"An actor who might have surpassed them all, including John Wayne, if he had made more Westerns was Gary Cooper.  The tall, lean, lanky, slow-talking Cooper was the perfect cowboy.  After playing bit parts in silent movies, the Montana native was cast as the Virginian in the movie of the same name in 1929.  Although he and the movie were hits, Cooper was not subsequently typecast as a cowboy, and he made only a handful of Westerns in his long career.  Several of those that he did make, though, are classics.  One of them, _The Westerner_, has Cooper and Walter Brennan engaged in the longest and best exchange of looks and words in Western-movie history. The two play off each other brilliantly. Cooper’s part is especially difficult, because he subtly has to let the audience understand that he is inventing his tale about his character’s relationship with Lily Langtry while appearing convincing to Brennan. Cooper does both, expressing a wide range of emotions through his eyes, which seem made for the camera. And, as one of my female students put it in a seminar on Western films, Cooper was “at the height of his physical attractiveness.”
https://www.chroniclesmagazine.org/cowboy-heroes/


----------



## RadishRose

Pablo Picasso wearing a hat and holding a revolver & holster given to him by Gary Cooper - Cannes, 1958.


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> I liked both of them, but I loved Dean Martin!



He was most talented  ..  playing himself ..


----------



## RadishRose

1900 colorized


----------



## Meanderer

Michael Martin Murphey: Little Joe The Wrangler


----------



## jerry old

Authenticity:
Will Penny-Charlton Heston (oldie)
Conagher -sam elliott
'Monty Walsh' 1970 with Lee Marvin (remake with Tom Selleck is worth  the watch)

Selleck and Elliott were born to play westerns

Authors:
Jack Schaefe, Larry Mccurty and :Elmer Kelton, write about the old west as we would like it to been.
we weren't there:  so authenticity is as we wish it to be . 
Schaefer and McCurty had no experience of 'cowboying'
,Kelton was raised on various ranches until he got out of high school."


----------



## drifter

jerry r. garner said:


> Authenticity:
> Will Penny-Charlton Heston (oldie)
> Conagher -sam elliott
> 'Monty Walsh' 1970 with Lee Marvin (remake with Tom Selleck is worth  the watch)
> 
> Selleck and Elliott were born to play westerns
> 
> Authors:
> Jack Schaefe, Larry Mccurty and :Elmer Kelton, write about the old west as we would like it to been.
> we weren't there:  so authenticity is as we wish it to be .
> Schaefer and McCurty had no experience of 'cowboying'
> ,Kelton was raised on various ranches until he got out of high school."


I knew Elmer Kelton.


----------



## RadishRose

drifter said:


> I knew Elmer Kelton.


cool beans!
https://www.elmerkelton.net/


----------



## gennie

I've been watching Ken Burns PBS series on Country and Western music.  I had forgotten how many of the Saturday afternoon movie heroes got their start through music, for example Gene Autry and Roy Rogers


----------



## jerry old

Drifter:
Last I heard he was still working, reading, doing whatever in that large used bookstore he owned in that small town he lived in.  He certainly did not need the money: I suppose he just liked drifting around the old musky books-I would.


----------



## drifter

@jerry r. garner, are you talking about Kelton or McMurtry. McMurtry owned the Book stores in Archer City, TX. He sold the stores in Washington DC and Houston. Kelton died in 2009.


----------



## jerry old

Yes, got it wrong,- had a picture of McMurty puttering  around in his store in Archer, obviously pleased with his activity.
If you mention a small town to me, I automatically say, 'Oh yea, Abbot,'

I had no idea Kelton had died;,


----------



## drifter

I lived in both Crane and San Angelo.. My cousin's daddy and Elmer went to school together in Crane.
After we moved to Lubbock my wife started having Texas Author's Day and Kelton  came up several times
for book signings and if he had time would visit family. Kelton was the real McCoy as the saying goes.


----------



## Meanderer

The Old Texan  Elmer Kelton

Elmer Kelton

Born in Horse Camp, Five Wells Ranch, Andrews County, Texas, The United States April 29, 1926
DiedAugust 22, 2009
Websitehttp://www.elmerkelton.net/
GenreLiterature & Fiction, Westerns

"Elmer Kelton (1926-2009) was award-winning author of more than forty novels, including The Time It Never Rained, Other Men’s Horses, Texas Standoff and Hard Trail to Follow. He grew up on a ranch near Crane, Texas, and earned a journalism degree from the University of Texas. His first novel, Hot Iron, was published in 1956. Among his awards have been seven Spurs from Western Writers of America and four Western Heritage awards from the National Cowboy Hall of Fame. His novel The Good Old Boys was made into a television film starring Tommy Lee Jones. In addition to his novels, Kelton worked as an agricultural journalist for 42 years. He served in the infantry in World War II. He died in 2009."


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


>


Before I read the caption I just assumed they were all eating beans


----------



## jerry old

Drifiter:
post #320, the real McCoy, give it a gaze if you haven't see it already.
Meanderer:  Where in the world are you finding all those pictures.

Given the # of post, western lore is in no danger of becoming outdating, haven't quite grasped an understanding of why city folk are attracted,
but I'm glad they are.  My city-breed spouse had no interest in the rural, "Well, why do you want to live where there's nothing?"

There are still some vaqueros in South Tx.,  haven't been in area for decades.
Comanche's are credited as being best horsemen, perhaps true in that they rode bareback. but if you've seen vaquero's ride I have to say it is a tossup.

Any brush poppers out there?


----------



## jerry old

Meanderer:
Correct me if wrong, post #4, isn't that Joel Mccrea


----------



## Meanderer

jerry r. garner said:


> Meanderer:
> Correct me if wrong, post #4, isn't that Joel Mccrea


Yeah, jerry, that's Joel McCrea.  I have to admit that his name and face stayed under my radar, somehow.  My loss.






_"In his hey-day, many of his contemporaries, notably Katharine Hepburn and Bette Davis, felt the industry sorely underestimated his talent.  *He was also overly modest about his own abilities*. Late in life, McCrea admitted: “I have no regrets, except perhaps one: I should have tried harder to be a better actor.” __(Link)_


----------



## Meanderer

"A performance by Sourdough Slim a.k.a. Rick Crowder is a hoot to say the least. This savvy performer with a seasoned gift for connecting with audiences transports us to a whimsical world where vaudevillian camp intermingles with cowboy lore, producing grins galore. "

"Since 1988 he has gained national recognition performing at events across the country including; The National Cowboy Gathering in Elko, Nevada, The Kennedy Center in Washington, DC and Carnegie Hall and The Lincoln Center in New York."

"His fast-paced stage show combines cowboy singing, award winning yodeling, timeless humor, accompaniment on accordion, guitar, ukulele and harmonica and a keen knowledge of the traditional Western repertoire."


----------



## Meanderer

*Roy Rogers Riders Club Rules:*





1. Be neat and clean.
2. Be courteous and polite.
3. Always obey your parents.
4. Protect the weak and help them.
5. Be brave but never take chances.
6. Study hard and learn all you can.
7. Be kind to animals and take care of them
8. Eat all your food and never waste any.
9. Love God and go to Sunday school regularly.
10. Always respect our flag and our Country.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fuzzybuddy

Yo!!!! Rinty. My Cowboy hero was Rusty ( Lee Aaker). He was a kid, who lived with a cavalry unit of the US Army. His dog was Rin Tin Tin. Yup, I fell for that plot line. Every Saturday morning @ 10:00 AM, right after "Fury", which was a close second in my  personal cowboy Hall of Fame.


----------



## Butterfly

YO, RINTY!!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Harrison Ford, Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> *Roy Rogers Riders Club Rules:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Be neat and clean.
> 2. Be courteous and polite.
> 3. Always obey your parents.
> 4. Protect the weak and help them.
> 5. Be brave but never take chances.
> 6. Study hard and learn all you can.
> 7. Be kind to animals and take care of them
> 8. Eat all your food and never waste any.
> 9. Love God and go to Sunday school regularly.
> 10. Always respect our flag and our Country.




Met Roy and Dale when they came to Roy Jr.'s wedding in  our town  years ago.  They were all such nice/humble people.  
Roy Jr.   married a local girl that  I had babysat for over the years.


----------



## fmdog44

RadishRose said:


> There was always something about Wyatt Earp
> 
> View attachment 20456 View attachment 20458


Read his bio as dictated to Stuart Lake. Never shot despite being shot at and never took a drink.


----------



## DaveA

Meanderer said:


> .....Who was that masked man?


When I was a kid, and before the days of TV, I'd be glued to the radio each week, for the Lone Ranger.


----------



## fmdog44




----------



## jerry old

fmdog:
No one could play a bad fella like______________ (cannot remember his name).
It will come to me tonight.

Ha, it is Jack Palance, not Jack Elam-always confused who was who.  Elam had a 'wandering eye' that personified evil, that and his leer. 
Did not know he was blind in that 'wandering eye,' until recently: 
Fight in boy scots, jabbed in eye with pencil
He was a bookkeeper, or something in that field, before appearing in movies,
that does not compute? 
He plent'a bad man, not bookkeeper.
He had great comedy skills-'Support your local sheriff, and another with
Tim Conway (maybe not, memory?).
I like old Elam, sloven,  confused, always getting things ass-backwards, ...
Yea, liked old Elam.


----------



## fmdog44

jerry r. garner said:


> fmdog:
> No one could play a bad fella like______________ (cannot remember his name).
> It will come to me tonight.
> 
> Ha, it is Jack Palance, not Jack Elam-always confused who was who.  Elam had a 'wandering eye' that personified evil, that and his leer.
> Did not know he was blind in that 'wandering eye,' until recently:
> Fight in boy scots, jabbed in eye with pencil
> He was a bookkeeper, or something in that field, before appearing in movies,
> that does not compute?
> He plent'a bad man, not bookkeeper.
> He had great comedy skills-'Support your local sheriff, and another with
> Tim Conway (maybe not, memory?).
> I like old Elam, sloven,  confused, always getting things ass-backwards, ...
> Yea, liked old Elam.


The picture is from the movie "Shane". He had a small part as a hired gun but played it magnificently. Palance played a wizard in the movie "Silver Chalace". I always enjoyed his work. He stayed in great physical condition all of his life.


----------



## Meanderer

Jack Elam 

*Born:* Nov 13, 1920
*Died:* Oct 20, 2003


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

George "Gabby" Hayes....without the whiskers!


----------



## Meanderer

*THE HEADLESS HORSEMAN  (LINK)*

ALICE, TEXAS -  "The tale can be traced to Big Foot Wallace, himself a legend in Texas, the true   facts are known only from his own account. In his own memoirs he recounted how   a lone cattle rustler was caught and killed by Wallace and a group of ranchers.   In a fit of bizarre humor, and to make an example of the thief, they beheaded   the bandit’s body. Then tying the dead rustler to the saddle as though he sat   astride his horse, they affixed the severed head to the saddle horn and   released the unfortunate animal to make it’s way baring the dead rider."

*



*

MORE


----------



## Trade




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Looks like were havin' smoked cowboys, fer supper"!


----------



## george-alfred

We seem to get many westerns over here on tv now one of my favorites was Joel Macrea,also a very good businessman--cant leave Gary Cooper out.


----------



## Meanderer

New Years Eve ....Designated Rover!


----------



## Meanderer

The Tragic Real-Life Story Of Roy Rogers


----------



## Meanderer

*Cowgirls ride in Frontier Days at the Fairgrounds rodeo arena *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JimBob1952

Sorry to make you click on a link but I haven't figured out how to paste in the whole thing. 

Good video, great song by the Amazing Rhythm Aces.


----------



## JimBob1952

Whoa, guess it does it on its own.  Enjoy.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## JimBob1952

Meanderer said:


> Yeah, jerry, that's Joel McCrea.  I have to admit that his name and face stayed under my radar, somehow.  My loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"In his hey-day, many of his contemporaries, notably Katharine Hepburn and Bette Davis, felt the industry sorely underestimated his talent.  *He was also overly modest about his own abilities*. Late in life, McCrea admitted: “I have no regrets, except perhaps one: I should have tried harder to be a better actor.” __(Link)_


He was very versatile, appearing in movies such as The Palm Beach Story and Sullivan's Travels as well as Hitchcock's Foreign Correspondent.  
Represented something uniquely American imho.


----------



## Meanderer

Al (Fuzzy) St. John appeared as the comical sidekick supporting a fairly large number of cowboy heroes (most notably Buster Crabbe and Lash LaRue) from the early 1930s up to the end of the 1940s.  Before that he had been a top-rank silent movie comedian.  Kids who saw him in the late 1940s loved him INSTANTLY, but only us older adults can finally appreciate how much talent he had.
*



*


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> The Tragic Real-Life Story Of Roy Rogers



I had to do a Google search today on Roy Jr.  (Dusty)  when I saw your video  ....  he is still married to the small town girl that I used to babysit for back in the 50's ...awwwww   .. good for them!


----------



## fmdog44

Baddest man on the planet


----------



## fmdog44

*Rider's Rules By Roy Rogers*
1. Be neat and clean.
2. Be courteous and polite.
3. Always obey your parents.
4. Protect the weak and help them.
5. Be brave but never take chances.
6. Study hard and learn all you can.
7. Be kind to animals and take care of them.
8. Eat all your food and never waste any.
9. Love God and go to Sunday school regularly.
10. Always respect our flag and our country.


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards is a favorite cowboy singer of mine.

"When the Work's All Done This Fall" - Don Edwards


----------



## Meanderer

The Man Behind The Cowboy: 23 Little-Known Facts About John Wayne  (LINK)

*He Was In Star Wars*
_"Not many people know that John Wayne had actually turned up in the original Star Wars movie. But he didn’t ride horseback into town as a space cowboy. In fact, it was only his voice that made an appearance, used for the voice of imperial spy Garindan. However, the audio was so processed and manipulated that by hearing it, one would never have been able to tell it was Wayne. In fact, the voice barely sounds human at all."_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

@drifter


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy Authentic TongueRiver


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*50 Westerns From The 50s.*
*Riding the long, dusty trail through 50s Westerns.*


----------



## Meanderer

Twilight On The Trail


----------



## Gaer

Meanderer said:


> Miles City, Montana


That's my  ole stompin' ground!  Grew up there!  Met Gene Autry and Roy Rogers there!


----------



## jerry old

don't want to disappoint anyone, but Rock Hudson and Randolph Scott
were sweethearts.
Randolph Scott really surprised me


----------



## Meanderer

21 Western Novels Every Man Should Read   (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Paul Newman and Lee Marvin* wearing *cowboy hats Tucson*, Arizona for a publicity still for *Stuart Rosenberg*’s 1972 comedy western film ‘Pocket Money’.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Time for some Heroes!


----------



## Meanderer

When Real Men Wore High Heels....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

*Baxter Black: Cowboys Advice*


----------



## Meanderer

Young Whippersnapper......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Great thread, Jim


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

It's still a mystery why Clayton Moore left and returned to 'The Lone Ranger'      

Q  Please, please, please tell me why in the third season of “The Lone Ranger,” Clayton Moore was replaced by John Hart, and then Moore returned for the fourth season.

A  As anyone who grew up watching the show can tell you, Clayton Moore was the one true Lone Ranger. (Let’s just forget Klinton Spilsbury and Armie Hammer in the role, OK?) But Moore was indeed replaced for a time by John Hart, and different theories have been offered, including that Moore asked for more money or that there were creative differences between Moore and “Lone Ranger” producer George W. Trendle. The 1999 New York Times obituary for Moore says he never was told why he was fired, or why he was rehired. Moore’s daughter Dawn, in a 2014 interview available on YouTube, says Trendle believed Moore wanted a share of the merchandising revenue from the show. Since he considered actors playing a masked man were interchangeable, he fired Moore (who, according to Dawn, never would have asked for the merchandising money). But when Hart proved less appealing to audiences, Moore was brought back.    (MORE)





Clayton Moore played The Lone Ranger on the 1950s television show but, mysteriously, not for its entire run.


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> It's still a mystery why Clayton Moore left and returned to 'The Lone Ranger'
> 
> Q  Please, please, please tell me why in the third season of “The Lone Ranger,” Clayton Moore was replaced by John Hart, and then Moore returned for the fourth season.
> 
> A  As anyone who grew up watching the show can tell you, Clayton Moore was the one true Lone Ranger. (Let’s just forget Klinton Spilsbury and Armie Hammer in the role, OK?) But Moore was indeed replaced for a time by John Hart, and different theories have been offered, including that Moore asked for more money or that there were creative differences between Moore and “Lone Ranger” producer George W. Trendle. The 1999 New York Times obituary for Moore says he never was told why he was fired, or why he was rehired. Moore’s daughter Dawn, in a 2014 interview available on YouTube, says Trendle believed Moore wanted a share of the merchandising revenue from the show. Since he considered actors playing a masked man were interchangeable, he fired Moore (who, according to Dawn, never would have asked for the merchandising money). But when Hart proved less appealing to audiences, Moore was brought back.    (MORE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clayton Moore played The Lone Ranger on the 1950s television show but, mysteriously, not for its entire run.


Moore did return for the final two seasons.  He later stated that he never knew why he was replaced and then rehired.  Methinks it was a contract dispute.


----------



## Lewkat

Funny, but when I was a kid during WWII we had a theater that showed a Roy Rogers movie almost every Saturday.  Well, I fell in love with Roy and vowed to marry him when I grew up.  This infatuation continued until I was about 11 years old, and then puberty began rearing its ugly head and I quite forgot Mr. Rogers.  Fast forward 10 years, and now I am a registered nurse working at a hospital in Burbank, CA.  Lo and behold, one of my patients is none other than Mrs. Rogers, aka Dale Evans.  When Roy came in to visit, I took one look at him and my first thought was; "Whatever was I thinking?"  Oh, he was still good looking, but he was not larger than life at all.  He also, was quite shy and they were both lovely people.  Haven't thought of this in years.


----------



## Mister E

Saw a 1981 film recently '' The legend of the Lone Ranger '' ......deffo worth watching , good story line !

HIYO SILVER !


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - Don't Worry 'Bout Me


----------



## Meanderer

The Campfire Has Gone Out - Don Edwards
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

Baritone Eric Woodburn dressed as a cowboy sings 'Texas Dan'.        
Eric Woodburn (1939)


----------



## Lewkat

oldman said:


> Oh, Man, Roy Rogers, everyone's "All American Cowboy." I remember his TV show on Saturday morning's with Pat Brady and his jeep, "Nellie Belle", Trigger, Bullet and of course, Dale Evans and her horse, Buttercup or something like that. Yeah, I'd watch every Saturday morning to see who he was rescuing on that day. How many Triggers were there? Probably about as many Lassies. Now, if I had to name my favorite TV cowboy show, well, that may be difficult. Just too many really good guys. No bad guys ever got their own show, did they? We did have some bad guys that were actually good guys with their own show, like Paladin. Maybe Rawhide, Wagon Train, Laramie, Bat Masterson, Cheyenne, Gunsmoke, Palladin, Death Valley Days and Wanted: Dead or Alive. Also enjoyed; The Lone Ranger, The Rifleman, Bonanza and to some extent The Big Valley, which was my Mom's favorite because she liked Barbara 'what's her name.' Oh, yeah, can't forget Gene Autry, Hopalong Cassidy and Wild Bill Hickok with Andy Divine. Zorro & Poncho, not so much.
> 
> My dad watched any western cowboy movie or TV show, but I think Gunsmoke was his favorite. Nothing like the old west to stir up good imaginations within us kids. I mean, who didn't get a set of six-shooters for Christmas? We used to sit around and talk about what life would have been like for us if we had lived back then. For me, it would have been, how did they ever get along without electricity and a refrigerator? Today, it would be like, "How did they ever get along without a microwave and a cell phone?" My dad was a man's man. He never showed me that he had any fears. All macho, being career Army. I did see him cry one time and that was when his Dad (our Pappy) died. He died on my Dad's birthday. My dad was pissed and sad all at the same time. Pissed because he died on his birthday and sad because his dad died.
> 
> I can remember when my dad, his brother (my uncle) and I would play old country songs. One day, I was maybe 14 or 15, my dad said he wanted to play "Tumbling Tumbleweeds". My uncle said that he remembered it, but I needed the music to follow after. After we had finished, my uncle said that Roy and his group, The Sons of the Pioneers sounded better. He said Roy had the Sons of the Pioneers and we were the SOB's. Funny, how stuff like comes to mind. My fav cowboy song, "Back In the Saddle Again." Gene Autry. Very easy to play, just 4 chords playing rhythm.


When I was a kid, there was a theater in town that showed Roy  Rogers movies a couple of times a month and I never missed one.  I vowed I'd marry him when I grew up.  About 10 years later, I'd become a registered nurse and was working in a hospital in Burbank, CA.  Dale Evans was one of my patients and when I met Roy, all I thought was, "what was I thinking back then?"  He looked the same but was a smaller man than I thought and he looked the same, but the appeal was gone.  Very nice people though.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MsFox

oldman said:


> That's great. He would sound better if he were in an acoustic friendly room, but even still, he sounds good and I like the song. I also play the guitar, but am not as good as this man. I noticed this gentleman picks with two fingers. Don't see that much anymore, except on acoustic guitars. By picking with two fingers, it sounds like two guitarists playing.


Lots of good YouTube videos on picking with thumb and 3 fingers.


----------



## Meanderer

A True Cowboy Poet - Scott Reesor

"In today's hi-tech world with the focus on TV and the internet many people don't know about the longstanding tradition of Cowboy Poetry.  Back in the day, after a hard day of work, cowboys would gather around a campfire and entertain one another with tall tales and folk songs.  Illiteracy was common, so poetic forms were used to aid memory and stories were passed down through generations.  Many poets tend to focus on the historic cowboy lifestyle, but one thing is usually certain, and that is how Cowboy poetry captures the moment using romantic imagery."


----------



## Meanderer

The Tree - by Steve Lukas


----------



## Meanderer

WHEN YOU CHEEK HIM
by Bruce Kiskaddon (1878-1950)

You caint figger out what a broncho will do
He is bound to start trouble before you git through.
He might rair and fall backwards, and maybe he'll run,
And maybe he'll buck like a son of a gun.

Sometimes he may jest go a trottin' around,
And there's chances ag'in he might grunt and lay down.
He might go hog wild and shore beller and brawl,
And sometimes he will sulk and he won't go atall.

You pull up your belt and you pull your hat tight,
Fer it shore sets a feller to thinkin' allright.
But it isn't no time to git skeery or weak,
When you grab the old horn and the hacamore cheek.

You make up your mind you will stay there and ride
If he bucks till the brand slips a foot on his hide,
For the worst time in ridin' a broncho, I've found,
Is when your last foot is jest leavin' the ground.

...by Bruce Kiskaddon


This poem appeared in the Los Angeles Union Stockyards calendar in February, 1936, along with its illustration by Katherine Field (1908-1951).

According to Bill Siems' "Open Range," which includes almost all of Kiskaddon's nearly 500 poems, Frank M. King wrote an article about Katherine Field in the July 12, 1938 issue of Western Livestock Journal. King tells that she was a "natural," without any formal training. He also writes of Kiskaddon and calls him a "natural" as well. He comments, "Bruce is an old cowhand who just naturally thinks in rhymes. He never took no poem lessons, nor for that matter not many of any other sort of lessons, but he's got 'em all tied to a snubbin' post when it comes to building cowboy and range poetry..."

Find more about Kiskaddon in our features at CowboyPoetry.com: cowboypoetry.com/kisk.htm.


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - The Old Cow Man


----------



## Meanderer

Glen Campbell - William Tell Overture (smokin' instrumental)​Hi-Yo, Silver! Away!  Get 'Em Up, Scout!


----------



## Meanderer

Glen Campbell & Roy Clark Play "Ghost Riders in the Sky"​


----------



## Meanderer

My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys by Waylon Jennings from the Wanted! The Outlaws album​


----------



## bowmore

Speaking of James Arness, years ago I went into a ski shop to pick up my skis, and his were right next to mine. (His name was engraved on them). They were a foot longer than mine!


----------



## Meanderer

bowmore said:


> Speaking of James Arness, years ago I went into a ski shop to pick up my skis, and his were right next to mine. (His name was engraved on them). They were a foot longer than mine!




*James Arness* (1923-2011) served in the U.S. Army during WW II. He wanted to be a fighter pilot, but was turned down due to his height--6'7".


----------



## Meanderer

Interview with James Arness​


----------



## Meanderer

GUNSMOKE "I married James Arness" with Janet Arness A WORD ON WESTERNS​GUNSMOKE's James Arness was born on May 26, 1923.  His role as marshall Matt Dillon made him an iconic hero to millions all over the world.   During the 20th and final season of GUNSMOKE, Jim met and married his perfect soul mate, Janet Surtees.   She joined host Rob Word and Jim's co-star from HOW THE WEST WAS WON, Bruce Boxleitner,  to talk about her special romance on A WORD ON WESTERNS. Don't miss Part 2 of this interview; just click on the link at the end of this episode to view.  Both recorded Nov 21, 2017.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Autumn




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

Despite all of the confrontations and fights Wyatt Earp was never hit or even grazed with a bullet. True story.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Head 'em up... move 'em out! 




_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Terri Clark - Cowboy Christmas ft. Ricky Skaggs (Lyric Video)​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JimBob1952

Forgive me if I posted this already, but it's a great song (subtitled The Cowboy Song)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

If there’s a poem that speaks to the heart of a cowboy on this wonderful and holy day, it’s A Cowboy Christmas Prayer by S. Omar Barker.




_By: S. Omar Barker_
I ain't much good at prayin', and You may not know me, Lord--
I ain't much seen in churches where they preach Thy Holy Word,

But You may have observed me out here on the lonely plains,
A-lookin' after cattle, feelin' thankful when it rains,
Admirin' Thy great handiwork, the miracle of grass,
Aware of Thy kind Spirit in the way it comes to pass

That hired men on horseback and the livestock that we tend
Can look up at the stars at night and know we've got a Friend.
So here's ol' Christmas comin' on, remindin' us again
Of Him whose comin' brought goodwill into the hearts of men

A cowboy ain't no preacher, Lord, but if You'll hear my prayer,
I'll ask as good as we have got for all men everywhere.
Don't let no hearts be bitter, Lord; don't let no child be cold.
Make easy beds for them that's sick, and them that's weak and old.

Let kindness bless the trail we ride, no matter what we're after,
And sorta keep us on Your side, in tears as well as laughter.
I've seen old cows a-starvin', and it ain't no pretty sight:
Please don't leave no one hungry, Lord, On Thy good Christmas night—

No man, no child, no woman, and no critter on four feet--
I'll aim to do my best to help You find 'em chuck to eat.
I'm just a sinful cowpoke, Lord,--ain't got no business prayin'--
But still I hope You'll ketch a word or two of what I'm a-sayin':

We speak of Merry Christmas, Lord--I reckon You'll agree
There ain't no Merry Christmas for nobody that ain't free.
So one thing more I'll ask You, Lord: just help us what You can
To save some seeds of freedom for the future sons of man!


----------



## fmdog44

Wyatt Earp worked as a consultant to some early western films. One of the daily workers on one film set was a 19 year old guy named John Wayne (not his real name). He spent a great many hours chatting with Mr. Earp. All Earp followers shoyld read the book by Stuart Lake. I have it but won't sell it.


----------



## Meanderer

_Christmas Coffee!






_


----------



## fuzzybuddy

If you were a kid in the 1950s, and you had a TV; there is only one cowboy hero- Hopalong Cassidy. I had an OFFICIAL twin six shooter belt.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Western New Year!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> *John Wayne: 10 surprising facts*
> 
> Oscar-winning actor John Wayne was deeply superstitious, cheated at chess and warned Michael Caine never to wear suede shoes
> 
> 
> John Wayne, who died on June 11 1979 aged 72, made 162 feature films, was one of the 20th-century's biggest Hollywood stars. Here are 10 things we learned about the Oscar-winning actor from an impressive biography by Scott Eyman.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/true-grit/john-wayne-trivia-facts/


I couldn't continue reading without logging in (which I'm unable to do). I wondered if they mentioned that he was a misogynistic racist.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My favorites back in the day when Cowboys ruled the tube. Loved Clayton Moore's voice and Tonto (Jay Silverheels) was just cool.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

One of my favorite western characters was and still is 'Chill Wills'.  The only authentic 'cowboy' in the classic 'Giant'.  Favorite line, 'You shoulda shot that fella a long time ago. Now he's too rich to kill.'.


----------



## win231

Lara said:


> He looks about right to me. His bio says he was 6'4" and 170lbs but he looked like he weighed a little more than that when I watched him (he died in '79). He sure was tall.


170?  Not on the planet earth.  He was around 6'4" but more like 260lbs.  170lbs for 6'4" would be rather skeletal.


----------



## win231

OneEyedDiva said:


> My favorites back in the day when Cowboys ruled the tube. Loved Clayton Moore's voice and Tonto (Jay Silverheels) was just cool.
> 
> View attachment 141899


"Him plenty bad, Kimosabe."


----------



## win231

OneEyedDiva said:


> My favorites back in the day when Cowboys ruled the tube. Loved Clayton Moore's voice and Tonto (Jay Silverheels) was just cool.
> 
> View attachment 141899


That was the first time I heard the William Tell Overture - & loved it.


----------



## Meanderer

The Cowboy’s Christmas Eve​(Boy's Life Fiction)
He is Stubby Pringle, 19-year-old, 10-foot-tall cowhand. And this is his night to howl.


----------



## Meanderer

win231 said:


> That was the first time I heard the William Tell Overture - & loved it.


Glen Campbell plays it:


----------



## win231

Meanderer said:


> Glen Campbell plays it:


That's a great version of it.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Meanderer

Jay Silverheels (born Harold Jay Smith, May 26, 1912 – March 5, 1980) was an Indigenous Canadian actor and athlete. He was well known for his role as _Tonto_, the Native American companion of _the Lone Ranger_ in the American western television series _The Lone Ranger_.  Jay Silverheels was a Lacrosse Star before he was Tonto.




​


----------



## Meanderer

Son of American Indian actor lives a spiritual calling in Wilmington​"Chief Steve Silverheels has Seneca/Mohawk Iroquois heritage from his father, Jay Silverheels who played Tonto in the TV series “The Lone Ranger.” He has Jewish heritage from his mother".

"Silverheels has his own Web site for Silverheels House of Nations, a videographer and a YouTube channel of his speaking engagements. By day, he works as a mail courier for the city of Wilmington".


----------



## Meanderer

5 Cowboy-Inspired New Year’s Resolutions (link)​


----------



## Ruby Rose

Lara said:


> Interesting about the two finger picking
> sounding like 2 guitars playing, oldman.
> Enjoyed listening to the video, meander.
> 
> *Willie Nelson: *"My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys" (Antique Pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Same Song, Different Pics *(Vintage Pics)


Mighty fine to listen to


----------



## Damaged Goods

Loved me the movie and TV westerns of the 40’s-60’s. They instilled the desire to learn what was fact and what is myth regarding the “Old West.”

An impossible fantasy is to be able to time travel to the past – in spirit form-- able to see but not be seen, to hear but not be heard, and unable to touch or in any way affect history. Sorta like the fly on the wall.

For example, how did the James brothers and three of the Younger brothers escape Northfield MN after their botched bank robbery attempt? Two – or three, according to some writers – other gang members had been slain. Both ends of the street were blocked with buckboards behind which enraged citizens fired their guns.

One Hollywood version has it that the Jameses and Youngers crashed thru storefront windows and out the back to escape but I cannot imagine horses being forced to do that. But escape they did.

Later while resting in a copse of trees, the Youngers said they would wait there to surrender as at least one of the trio was badly wounded. Jesse and Frank who were unscratched, rode off into the sunset.


----------



## Meanderer

Tom Hanks Shares A Story About Meeting Jimmy Stewart, Star Of "It's A Wonderful Life"​


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

John Wayne always remind me, in looks, of my Dad. So it was not surprising he was my hero


----------



## Meanderer

Sylvester Stallone buys his brother Frank a very special gift here at Norman's Rare Guitars​Frank Stallone visits Norman's Rare Guitars and receives one of the most special gifts he's ever gotten from his brother Sly. A 1940 Epiphone Emperor Guitar formerly owned by the Sons of the Pioneers.


----------



## Meanderer

Boots O'Neal - Legendary Cowboy​"86 Year old Boots O'Neal "The Legend" still rides and punches cows every day for the historic 6666 Ranch in Guthrie Texas. Boots worked a lot of the historic large ranches over the years like the JA, Matador, 14, Waggoner and 6666. Boots was the first regular cowboy to be inducted into The Cowboy and Western Heritage Museum in Oklahoma City and in 2018 received a Golden Spur Award in Lubbock".


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lets not forget about the Buffalo Soldiers.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - A Horse Called Music (Music Video) ft. Merle Haggard​


----------



## Meanderer

LEGO RED DEAD REDEMPTION  Stop Motion Animation - Western Duel Cowboy brickfilm​


----------



## Meanderer

The rules of cowboy cooking​On a ranch near the very small town of Seymour, Texas, cowboys fuel up for hard work. Kent and Shannon Rollins are cooks who prepare their cowboy meals-on-wheels on an actual, working chuck wagon. Scott Simon reports on the secrets to cowboy cooking.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


 

When Johnny Cash went backstage to meet Michael Jackson, Michael greeted him with _"Johnny Cash....Hotter than a pepper sprout"!_  (Referring to John & June's hit Jackson)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Hotter than a pepper sprout"!_


I remember that line.


----------



## Meanderer

SHOULDA BEEN A FLYING COWBOY​


----------



## JonDouglas

Having cowboy heroes was tough in my town.  We went to the Saturday matinee, paid good, heard-earned money (i.e. 25¢ to get in and get popcorn and a box of milk duds).  Then about all we'd see were cowboys singing (e.g., Roy Rogers, Gene Autry, Rex Allen, Tex Ritter, et. al.).  We'd leave the theater saying, "Cowboys don''t sing and like girls!" Furthermore, none of them looked like they knew how to actually handle and shoot a pistol.   Next week, we'd do it all again.  There was Bugs Bunny, the Three Stooges and Road Runner to keep us coming back.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards "Gene Autry"​Riverbend Live Winston, Oregon July 20, 2012


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - Coyotes​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

DeForest Kelley - Where Have All The Cowboys Gone​


----------



## Meanderer

A Farewell - DeForest Kelley - A Tribute​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Hugh O'Brian and Wyat Earp









Hugh O'Brian on the real life Wyatt Earp -​






Alphonso J. "Al" Jennings (November 25, 1863 – December 26, 1961) was an attorney in Oklahoma Territory who at one time robbed trains. He later became a silent film star and made many appearances in films as an actor and technical adviser.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## tbeltrans

This is what happens when a city slicker from Detroit delves into "cowboyism"...






Believe it or not despite how he looks and sounds, "The Nuge" never got involved in drugs.

Tony


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

An Interview With Doc Holliday (Gunnison, Colorado)​The Voice of "Doc Holliday": Waynewilco


----------



## Ruby Rose

Meanderer said:


> Hugh O'Brian and Wyat Earp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugh O'Brian on the real life Wyatt Earp -​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alphonso J. "Al" Jennings (November 25, 1863 – December 26, 1961) was an attorney in Oklahoma Territory who at one time robbed trains. He later became a silent film star and made many appearances in films as an actor and technical adviser.


Now...that's one good-looking dude!


----------



## fmdog44

My avatar: Jack Palance in the movie "Shane". Greatest movie bad guy of all time.


----------



## win231

fmdog44 said:


> My avatar: Jack Palance in the movie "Shane". Greatest movie bad guy of all time.


LOL - "I hear you're a low down Yankee liar."


----------



## Meanderer

INTERVIEW Claude Jarman, Jr. was only 15 years old when he portrayed the son of John Wayne and Maureen O’Hara in John Ford’s classic, RIO GRANDE (1950).  The young Academy Award winner for THE YEARLING (1946) had just finished ROUGHSHOD co-starring as Robert Sterling’s brother in the rugged noir western where he discovered a love of horseback riding.


----------



## Meanderer

Fess Parker on meeting Walt Disney and getting signed to play Davy Crockett​




Fess Parker on the challenges of playing Davy Crockett -​


----------



## fuzzybuddy

My idol was "Dick West" from _The Range Rider._ He was the side kick. I was about 6-8. Dick had a black suit, with lots of shiny buttons He was a thin, athletic character on the show.. He was just sooooo cool. It's been so long that I only remember that I just about worshiped him. I used to pretend my name was Dick West.


----------



## Meanderer

Cowboy Fears


----------



## fmdog44

Glenn Ford was the fastest on the draw in real life.


----------



## fmdog44

RadishRose said:


> There was always something about Wyatt Earp
> 
> View attachment 20456 View attachment 20458


Read about him in the book by Stuart Lake. He was braver in real life than all the films about him.


----------



## Meanderer

Slim Pickens: A Cowboy Turned Actor (Jerry Skinner Documentary) (25 Minutes)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_Cowboy Heroes_








> _"Whatever happened to Randolph Scott
> ridin’ the range alone?
> Whatever happened to Gene and Tex
> And Roy and Rex, the Durango Kid?
> Whatever happened to Randolph Scott
> His horse plain, as can be?
> Whatever happened to Randolph Scott
> Has happened to the best of me."_



"So sang the Statler Brothers in their 1974 country hit.  For those of us who grew up on a diet of Westerns at the local theater, the song had particular resonance.  The cowboys were our heroes.  There were dozens to choose from." (Read More)


----------



## Bella

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Yakima Canutt!

https://www.b-westerns.com/canutt1.htm






​

​












Bella


----------



## Been There

My cowboy hero was the Lone Ranger, who else? I was born in 1961, so I was able to watch many of the reruns on TV.


----------



## Tish

I absolutely loved Hoss Cartwright. ( Dan Blocker)


----------



## Meanderer

Rare still of Clayton Moore with Silver









_“Once I got the Lone Ranger role, I didn’t want any other.”_

~ Clayton Moore


----------



## oldman

I liked the Lone Ranger TV shows and the movie was also good. My uncle’s name is Wilbur Clayton Moore. Guess how he got that name?


----------



## Meanderer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clayton_Moore

"Moore often was quoted as saying he had "fallen in love with the Lone Ranger character" and strove in his personal life to take The Lone Ranger Creed to heart.  This, coupled with his public fight to retain the right to wear the mask, made Moore and his character inseparable."

"In 1964 Clayton moved to Golden Valley, Minnesota with his wife and daughter to be closer to his wife's family in Minneapolis. He obtained a Minnesota real estate license, established Ranger Realty, and helped to develop the area that is now north of Interstate 394 near the Louisiana Avenue exit. During that time he once came upon the scene of a crime and untied a grocery store manager shortly after the store had been robbed, apparently quipping, "You have just been rescued by the Lone Ranger."

"One of Moore’s personal appearances in character became the basis of a story that actor Jay Thomas told every year around Christmas beginning in 2000.  Thomas was a radio disc jockey at the time in North Carolina and happened to be doing a show at a car dealership where Moore was appearing in character as The Lone Ranger. Moore had been stranded at the dealership, and Thomas offered him a ride back to his hotel."
"On the way, a passing motorist struck Thomas’ Volvo with enough force to break a headlight. Thomas gave chase and eventually cornered the man in a parking lot where he threatened to press charges. The driver of the other car taunted Thomas by saying nobody would believe his story, but Moore emerged from the back seat of the car — still wearing his costume — and said “they’ll believe _me,_ citizen” to the stunned driver."


----------



## Geezer Garage

That's a great story Meanderer.



Meanderer said:


> "Moore often was quoted as saying he had "fallen in love with the Lone Ranger character"


----------



## Geezer Garage

Always loved Jimmy Stewart in the westerns he did.  Liked him in everything he did come to think of it. Just such a likable guy.


----------



## Meanderer

Jimmy Stewart was the exceptional exception to his fellow Hollywood Movie Stars!

https://www.grunge.com/266166/the-untold-truth-of-jimmy-stewart/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MsFox

My Hollywood cowboy hero is Tom Mix. He was friends with my ranching family in Arizona. My real cowboy heroes are my great aunts and uncles and cousins. Nix creased his hat patterned after one of my great uncle's styles that became famous when he won All-Around Cowboy in Madison Square Garden two years in a row. The photo on the left is of Nix in Prescott, Arizona. The photo on the right is of a great cousin (my grandpa's niece), a friend of Tom Nix. Her family mentored Nix in real cowboy ways and he actually became the real deal.


----------



## Meanderer

"World renowned western film star Tom Mix died tragically on an Arizona highway.  Finding and preserving the wrecked "Tom Mix Cord" was a dream for businessman and western memorabilia collector, Bob White."

TOM MIX Death Car!  His 1937 Cord classic restored!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Clint Eastwood: Here’s How the Cowboy Icon Landed His First Role in a Western​written by Will Shepard February 28, 2021 




"Arguably one of the best actors to ever grace Western cinema, Clint Eastwood is an icon. His work in Westerns over his career has been outstanding. But, how did he get his start in that particular part of the industry?
It is fascinating how Clint Eastwood landed his first role in a Western. However, the first Western that the legendary actor was in was an uncredited role in a little-known movie. He played a ranch hand in the 1955 movie called _Law Man_, which is also known as _Star in the Dust_."

"While the role was small, it got Clint Eastwood excited about the prospects of acting in Westerns. As everyone knows today, it seems that he was destined to play a cowboy in his career. As a tough-looking, tall, handsome man, he fits the role exceedingly well."


----------

